# Nachmacher!



## Shrukan (30. September 2008)

Tag zusammen.

Ich muss mal von folgenden Dingen erzählen die mich seit wenigen Wochen beschäftigen.
Alle meine Freunde die MMO's zocken, spielen WoW. Es ist ja das Überspiel und WAR ist ja total scheisse.
Und dabei kommt immer dieser folgender Satz, zu Sachen die ihnen aus WoW bekannt vor kommt: 
"Das haben die ja von WoW nachgemacht."

Ich kanns nicht mehr hören echt. Ich habe 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und ich kenn das Spiel.
Es ist gut aber auch nur im PvE. PvP ist zum Kotzen! Mein Grund zu wechseln.
Nur verstehen die beiden das nicht und lachen trotzdem über WAR ohne es einmal richtig gespielt zu haben.

Das mit der Nachmache ist das nervigste überhaupt.. alles was sie an meinem Bildschirm aus WoW erkennen,
ist natürlich geklaut von ihrem Spiel.
Ich kann da nur sagen:
Hat da Blizzard von allen MMO's vorher abgeguckt?

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich find solche Aussagen einfach schwachsinnig.


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon? Ich find solche Aussagen einfach schwachsinnig.



Und ich finde solche Threads einfach schwachsinning.
Haben hier schon genug Flames beider Seiten.


----------



## Dentus (30. September 2008)

Oh nein!! Opel hat das Auto nachgemacht....dabei hat's doch Ford erfunden!


----------



## davinci2k8 (30. September 2008)

lass deine Freunde mal Everquest 2 spielen, wow ist fast ne 1zu1 kopie, dazu kommt das es noch etliche andere spiele vor wow gab.


----------



## Ekkiman (30. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Oh nein!! Opel hat das Auto nachgemacht....dabei hat's doch Ford erfunden!



Scheisse...du hast recht! Flamed OPEL!!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

Ignorier es einfach und freu dich das du besseres PvP genießen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn das ist nicht "nachgemacht" ^^


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2008)

Na klar.

Blizzard = Gott...Heil dir Blizzard !!!

Blizzard = Erfinder des MMO-Genres

Alle und wirklich alle haben von WoW geklaut.

Richard Garriot (Macher von Ultima Online) ist damals z.b. mit einer Zeitmaschine in die Zukunft gereist und hat geschaut wie ein gutes MMO aussieht. Er sah dann WoW und versuchte es nachzumachen. Die PC Technik schaffte es aber nicht und so musste er auf ein paar Dinge verzichten. Ansonsten entsprich UO aber einer 1:1 Kopie von WoW.

Desweiteren sind alle MMO´s die nach WoW erschienen sind auch reine 1:1 Kopien von WoW, doch die können nicht erfolgreich sein, denn sie sind nicht von blizzard.

Das einzige Spiel was besser als WoW sein wird, wird WoW2 sein, sofern es von Blizzard gemacht wird. WoW2 wird dann 100 Millionen Spieler haben und um 2030 kommt dann WoW3 was von der gesamten Erdbevölkerung gespielt wird.

Da jeder dann am Itemfarmen ist bleibt keine Zeit mehr für Kriege und es herrscht Weltfrieden.
Dummerweise geht auch keiner mehr Arbeiten und 2032 stirbt die Menschheit aus da alle Nahrungsvorräte aufgebraucht sind und keiner sich dazu bereit erklärt die Raidgruppe zu verlassen um Nahrung herzustellen. Der letzte Mensch stirbt mit dem Kommentar : "Braucht jemand Wasser?"


----------



## BlueIce84 (30. September 2008)

Frag sie einfach mal was eher da war, Herr der Ringe und Warhammer Tabletop oder WoW. Dann können sie ihre Augen schließen und das was sie dann sehen ist das was WoW nicht iwo Kopiert hat...

Wenn die beiden bei dir sind setz sie einfach an deinen Rechner und lass sie nen Char erstellen und mal 2h spielen. Dann merken sie sicher auch das es dinge gibt die mehr fun machen als stupides Manapartikel o.ä. farmen.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

@stancer, der Text kommt mir irngedwoher bekannt vor?


----------



## Brachial (30. September 2008)

Ohh gott, die Entwickler von WoW haben doch selber zugegeben das sie das beste aus allen MMO's zusammengetragen und dort eingebaut haben. Mit Wrath of the Lich King habens sogar das Achivment System mit Titeln usw. von WAR ebenfalls kopiert. Es ist schwachsinn 2 oder mehr MMO's miteinander zu vergleichen, kein MMO wird das Rad in bezug auf Questziele oder ähnliches neu erfinden. Es werden praktisch nur die alten Systeme stetig erweitert und ausgebaut und wenn jemand ein Spiel nicht spielen will weil es ihm nicht gefällt dann soll er es lassen und nicht so pauschal Ankündigungen wie "War is scheiße...." abgeben. Jedes MMO, jede Welt die in einem MMO geschaffen wird, hat ihre eigenen Reize und spricht eine gewisse Schicht von Menschen an. WoW hat nur deswegen so eingeschlagen weil VERDAMMT viele Spieler Warcraft kennen.
Also überlegt euch einmal was ihr da von euch gebt wenn ihr solche Sprüche klopft. Kein Spiel ist an sich gesehen schlecht, ok man kann ein Spiel total verhunzen mit Bugs, vermurkster Steuerung oder totaler Inkompatibilität (siehe AoC, das war so ein Desaster) aber niemals, aber auch wirklich niemals sagen "... is scheiße" das sind Kommentare die man nur von jenen hört die nicht die geistige Reife besitzen etwas objektiv zu beurteilen.

*hugh* ich habe gesprochen!


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> @stancer, der Text kommt mir irngedwoher bekannt vor?



Mhhh wirklich ? also ich habe nirgendwo abgeschrieben, wenn du das meinst,sondern einfach mal schwachsinnig drauf losgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (30. September 2008)

Omg ich kanns nichtmehr hören!
Warum sind alle so ignorant und kapieren nicht DAS sie klauen?
Das ist erlaubt und auch so gewollt!
Das wird offen so gesagt!
Blizzard klaut von anderen um WoW besser zu machen!
GOA klaut von anderen um WAR besser zu machen!
Das ist doch ein ganz einfaches Prinzip und von beiden Firmen erlaubt.
Also sag deinen Freunden sie sollen die Gosch haben weil WoW bald doppelt soviel von WAR klauen wird...Ich sag nur Achievements!


----------



## Lennox2k (30. September 2008)

Sicherlich werden bei solchen Spielen immer Dinge vom derzeitigen Marktführer (hier wurde bewusst nicht der Name "Referenz" verwendet) abgekupfert.

Mich persönlich stört es überhaupt nicht, solange es gut kopiert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Shrukan: Aber kaufen können sich Deine Bekannten/Freunde davon nicht wirklich was, wenn sie ständig mit solchem Geheule auftreten - im Gegenteil, macht WAR nur noch sympatischer und man merkt, dass es auch von der WoW-Community  ernst genommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (30. September 2008)

Wie ich es sehe:

ich habe seit der beta wow gezockt. fande das spiel immer gut - jetzt auch noch.
zocke jetzt war und finde es sehr gut und es ist auch ein schönes spiel. 
war und wow unterscheiden sich ganz klar: wow =pve und war =pvp
wenn einer der hersteller versucht seine schwäche auszubauen und dafür seine stärke zu vernachlässigen wird das mmo untergehen.

zb war: wenn war versucht pve zu betreiben bzw mehr auf pve zu legen können sie einpacken.
mit wow genau anders rum.

um das perfekte mmo zu erschaffen müsste man war und wow fusionieren. 

Das ist auch der grund warum sich wow und warler (zumindest die kiddies) jnicht leiden können. pveler hassen pvpler und anders rum. 

Jeder sollte doch einfach das spielen wozu er lust hat - pvp oder pve. atm hab ich bock auf pvp also spiele ich war... vielleicht hab ich in 2 jahren wieder bock auf pve und spiele wow/wow2 was auch immer.


ich sag nur: WAYYYYYYYYYYYNEEEEE


----------



## Brachial (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss mal von folgenden Dingen erzählen die mich seit wenigen Wochen beschäftigen.
> Alle meine Freunde die MMO's zocken, spielen WoW. Es ist ja das Überspiel und WAR ist ja total scheisse.
> ...



Kannst denen sagen die können sich Joachim Herrmann mit seinen unqualifizierten Äußerungen über Computerspiele anschließen.
Oder nimm einfach den Lieblingsspruch meines Bruders:

*"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal F...... halten!"*


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

Brauchst nicht so zu schreien Brachial, Shrukan lass sie einfach reden wenns dir Spass macht dann spiel einfach, und am besten wirds wenn du später sagen kannst wenn sie WoW Spielen zb PvP, "Also Warhammer hat das besser gelöst" ^^


----------



## Churchak (30. September 2008)

@Shrukan 3 sachen, 1. las dich durch den satz ned ärgern, 2. belächle sie wenn sie den satz mal wieder bringen und 3. bedaure sie anschliessend wegen ihrer unwissenheit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aixem (30. September 2008)

Warum soll man auch nicht was GUTES nehmen und es noch VERBESSERN wie es WOW mit allen MMO´s gemacht hat die vorher auf dem Markt waren. Warhammer macht jetzt genau das gleiche mit WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brachial (30. September 2008)

Oder besser ausgedrückt: "Eure Chars beziehen ihren Skill durch ihre Items, mein Char bezieht seinen Skill durch mich!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (30. September 2008)

Das haben die schon bei Vanguard probiert:



> *Supergnomi ist wieder da !*​
> Liebe WoW-Kiddies,
> aufgrund der großen Nachfrage durch eine Person hat sich Supergnomi zu seiner Rückkehr entschlossen.
> Er wird euch ab sofort wieder mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen und euch in die Geheimnisse der Welt der Großen und Klugen einweihen.
> ...


----------



## pixler (30. September 2008)

Omg als ob wow das erste  mmorpg und alle andere nach wow kam. Nein es gab auch andere ^^ daher ist es schwachsinnig zu behaupten alles ist von wow abgeguckt. Ist doch klar das bei Warhammer das Grundprinzip genommen wird wonach fast alle mmorpgs aufgebaut sind, das hat nichts mit wow zutun.


----------



## makkaal (30. September 2008)

Gegen diesen Thread. *faust heb*
So wahr es auch ist und so sehr du mir aus der Seele sprichst - die Flames sind auf dem besten Wege hierher.


----------



## Realwildchild (30. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ignorier es einfach und freu dich das du besseres PvP genießen kannst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht ganz korrekt, das feine RVR von WAR ist von Dark Age of Camelot übernommen. DAoC ist aber auch von Mythic, von dem her ist WAR eher ein DAoC II.


----------



## Orthodox (30. September 2008)

Ich stimme allen meinen Vorrednern zu, jedoch wenn du es wirklich nicht aushälst, dann frag sie mal wieso WoW mit WotLK eine art Wälzer des Wissens einbau??
Und wieso sie nach 3 Jahren immer noch nicht hinbekommen haben, vernünftige Sachen einzubauen.

Beispiele (dies sind nur einige die mir in der kurzen Zeit des spielens aufgefallen sind):

CooldownCount (Muß man als Addon runterladen)
Questhelper (siehe CC)
Ich kann immer noch nicht dirket irgend welche Flugpunkte anwählen sondern muß Minutenlang umwege fliegen.
Wenn ich ein Talent erlernt habe, steigt es automatisch mit meinr Stufe.

Dies sind nicht alzuviel habe aber auch nicht so viel gespielt.

Von Balacing will ich nicht sprechen da ich mit WAR zu wenig Erfahrung habe, jedoch weiß ich eins WoW hat sie nicht, und wenn sie etwas versuchen bezieht sich dies nur auf PvP und das ist z.Z. nur aus Arena...

Ich hábe WoW regelmäßig gespielt habe alle 40er inis gesehn und gecleart mit BC wurde es weniger. Mich reitzt WoW nicht jedoch finde ich es ein sehr gutes Spiel.


----------



## Brachial (30. September 2008)

Hrhrhr, dem letzten der mit diesem schwachsinnigen "alles von WoW abgeschaut" Kommentar ankam hab ich auch nur gesagt "Krieg erstmal Haare unter den Achseln dann red'mer weiter!"
Diese Äußerungen kommen meistens von diesen Pseudogamern die meinen "ui ich hab ne Konsole und einen PC und viele Spiele, drum kenn ich mich aus!". Aber was vor all dem kam was nun im Handel in den Regalen steht das weiß keiner!
Vor allem ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das die *ABSOLUT* keine Ahnung von Computern haben? (Ok nicht alle, es gibt auch viele die einen Plan haben [vor jenen ziehe ich meinen Hut und heiße sie in den Reihen der intelligenten Menschen willkommen])
Aber nee, lieber den ganzen Tag einen Haufen Müll daherreden, alles miesmachen und wenns dann nicht läuft entweder den letzten Rest der intelligenten Menschheit belästigen oder einen Flame Wars starten.

Ok ich glaub ich hab mit meinen Äußerungen hier ziemlich vielen auf die Füße getreten, aber mal ehrlich - wer von euch kriegt nicht das kalte Grausen wenn man Fragen im Forum gestellt bekommt die durch einen einfachen Blick in das Handbuch gelöst werden können?


----------



## The Suffer (30. September 2008)

Warumist das Achievment System eig. von Warhammer und nicht von LOTRO (welchem es eher ähnlich sieht)? Denn in WAR gibbet für fast alles ein Achievment und Belohnungen (und ne Geschichte) in LOTRO ist es eher so wie das "neue" Achievment System von WoW.
Aber zurück jeder klaut dinge von einem andern (und zwar die, die gut laufn (iss doch logisch oder?))

Grüße


----------



## painschkes (30. September 2008)

_Ich kanns auch nichtmehr hören.. sitze täglich mit nem Kumpel im TS , er spielt WoW und ich jetzt WAR (hab selber 3 Jahre WoW gespielt).

Jedes mal wenn er was erzählt : SUUUUUPER TOLL..

Ich erzähle : Ui , hab grad wieder nen tollen Eintrag im Wälzer des Wissens freigeschaltet.

Er darauf : Ah , eh alle scheisse , hast wieder ein Wildschwein getötet?

Gut , war nur nen Beispiel (vllt auch nen blödes) aber , es läuft täglich so ab..
_


----------



## Maxell10 (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss mal von folgenden Dingen erzählen die mich seit wenigen Wochen beschäftigen.
> Alle meine Freunde die MMO's zocken, spielen WoW. Es ist ja das Überspiel und WAR ist ja total scheisse.
> ...



Ich sage dir mal eins "Wer zuerst da ist Mahlt zuerst" und Blizzard und WoW Waren frühr da und haten deutlich mehr Erfolg!  

War ist selberschuld wenn sie kein gescheides Mmo hinbekommen (Kein Wunder auch wenn erst jetzt ein´s kommt von Ea Mythik und Goa) WoW gab es Viel Frühr und jetzt erst Steht erst War in den Verkaufsläden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War wird ein Flop wie AoC!


Vote 4 Close - Unnötiger Thread


----------



## Maxell10 (30. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich kanns auch nichtmehr hören.. sitze täglich mit nem Kumpel im TS , er spielt WoW und ich jetzt WAR (hab selber 3 Jahre WoW gespielt).
> 
> Jedes mal wenn er was erzählt : SUUUUUPER TOLL..
> 
> ...



War macht Krank


----------



## Brachial (30. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Ich sage dir mal eins "Wer zuerst da ist Mahlt zuerst" und Blizzard und WoW Waren frühr da und haten deutlich mehr Erfolg!
> 
> War ist selberschuld wenn sie kein gescheides Mmo hinbekommen (Kein Wunder auch wenn erst jetzt ein´s kommt von Ea Mythik und Goa) WoW gab es Viel Frühr und jetzt erst Steht erst War in den Verkaufsläden
> 
> ...



Bitte verkriech dich in die Höhle aus der du kamst du Neandertahler!


----------



## painschkes (30. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> War macht Krank




_Hm , ich bin Kern Gesund.. bis auf meine Laktose Intolleranz , aber die hab ich schon ne Weile.. :-)





Das WoW mehr Erfolg hat , liegt vllt auch daran das es WoW schon ein wenig (natürlich nur ein gaaaaanz kleinens bisschen) länger gibt?


Achja , geh bitte zurück ins WoW-Forum , musst doch im Schurken-Unterforum deinen Untoten Schurken Deathkillerownyou zeigen..?_


----------



## hanktheknife (30. September 2008)

Dann lass sie doch mal eine Stunde WAR zocken, vielleicht ändert sich ihre Meinung, denn schlecht ist das Spiel nicht, bei aller WOW-Treue.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Hey Maxell10, WAR hat mehr Accounts in den ersten Wochen/Tagen als WoW in den ersten Wochen/Tagen.
Tendenziell würd ich also den Ball flach halten ;D


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Hey Maxell10, WAR hat mehr Accounts in den ersten Wochen/Tagen als WoW in den ersten Wochen/Tagen.
> Tendenziell würd ich also den Ball flach halten ;D



Wurde WoW gleichzeitig weltweit veröffentlicht? Eben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber Hauptsache mal wieder Birnen mit Äpfeln vergleichen, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (30. September 2008)

ich spiele WoW länger und aktiver als beide zusammen, nur weil ich nach 3 Jahren gewechselt habe flamen die jetzt WAR.
Sie sehen WoW einfach als das Überspiel an. Nur ich weiß dass Arena zB der reinste Müll ist. Balance? oder gar faires PvP ist da nicht vorhanden.

Was ist bitte daran fair wenn ein Druide + Krieger rumläuft und du eh Null Chance hast.
Außer die beiden habens einfach nicht drauf.

In War ist mir bis jetzt keine Überklasse aufgetaucht.
Ist relativ fair aber so eine oder zwei Klassen haben halt Vorteile gegen die andere.

Die verstehen einfach nicht, dass RvR in War besser ist und in WoW das PvP einfach immer gleich bleibt.

T1 Content -> T2 Content -> T3 Content ..... T18 Content usw...

Du sammelst und sammelst.. und viele Bosse ähneln sich einfach.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wurde WoW gleichzeitig weltweit veröffentlicht? Eben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Amerika und Europa kommen im ersten Monat zusammen nicht an die Zahlen von WAR ran. Wer schon so doof flamed, kriegt auch ne doofe Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ich spiele WoW länger und aktiver als beide zusammen, nur weil ich nach 3 Jahren gewechselt habe flamen die jetzt WAR.



Tja, du flamest WoW, und kriegst ne Antwort. So what? Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, schallts heraus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss mal von folgenden Dingen erzählen die mich seit wenigen Wochen beschäftigen.
> Alle meine Freunde die MMO's zocken, spielen WoW. Es ist ja das Überspiel und WAR ist ja total scheisse.
> ...



Natürlich hat WoW Zeug von anderen Spielen abgekuckt ^^ wer was anderes behauptet der lügt !

Lol du kannst bei jedem Mmo hingehen und als WOW Fanboy zum Beispiel XP Leiste, Char Ansicht usw ansehen und sagen die ist geklaut, das Rad wurde auch von Blizzard nicht neu erfunden.

aber hey... WAR hat Wälzer des Wissens ! ja da ist WOW ganz weit hinten, wenn ich das mal vergleiche, die bekommen erst noch mit WOTLk ihr Fenster wo sie erreichte Ziele usw haben, und das hat War sicher schon länger in Entwicklung und deshalb denke ich hat Blizzard die Idee von Mythic kopiert und fügt sie jetzt bei Wotlk ein ^^ aber egal, ich spiel beides.

Naja was will ich sagen, WoW PvP nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei, Arena, naja wems auf Dauer Spass macht, jedenfalls bevorzuge ich PvP/RvR da kommt mehr Stimmung auf, als blosses Ehre Farmen über Tage und Wochen ^^


----------



## Perkone (30. September 2008)

Klauen? Hahaha xD Denkt ma nach, wenn in den kommenden Jahren immer mehr mmorpg's rauskommen. Sollten diese dann nicht auch viele features haben? Würde es nich irgendwo fehlen, wenn es kein crafting-System gäbe oder eben Erfolge?
Wär es euch lieber, wenn man immer noch auf dem Stand entwickeln würde, der vor nem Jahrzehnt neu war? .....
Schmalhirne überall, unglaublich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Die verstehen einfach nicht, dass RvR in War besser ist und in WoW das PvP einfach immer gleich bleibt.


nun ja gibt halt menschen die haben angst vor sachen die sie ned verstehn da muss man geduld mit haben (oder nen grossen knüppel ;P )


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Amerika und Europa kommen im ersten Monat zusammen nicht an die Zahlen von WAR ran. Wer schon so doof flamed, kriegt auch ne doofe Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind Amerika und Europa weltweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich werf mal Google an.

USA: "Blizzard hat einen neuen Coup gelandet. Das in Nordamerika Ende November gestartete Massively-Multiplayer-Rollenspiel World of Warcraft hat sich in den USA am ersten Wochenende nach dem Verkaufsstart mehr als 350.000 Mal verkauft. Laut Gameindustry.biz wurden allein in den ersten 24 Stunden 240.000 Stück abgesetzt. Demnach hat das Spiel den bisherigen Rekord für das am schnellsten Verkaufte PC-Spiel"
( http://www.pcwelt.de/start/gaming_fun/arch...kordverkaeufen/ )

Hier in Europa las sich das so: "Nach dem gelungenen US-Start legt „World of Warcraft“ auch beim Debüt in Europa hervorragende Verkaufszahlen hin. Innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden konnten sage und schreibe 280.000 Exemplare vertickt werden. Über das erste Verkaufs-Wochenende stieg die Zahl auf 380.000 Einheiten an." 
( http://www.krawall.de/web/World_of_Warcraft/news/id,13834/s,, )

China hab ich jetzt nichts zum Erstverkaufstag, aber immerhin: "Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. kündigte heute an, dass World of Warcraft, Blizzards Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game (MMORPG), vor kurzem die Grenze von 1,5 Millionen zahlenden Kunden in China überschritten hat; nur einen Monat nach dessen offiziellen Verkaufsstart am 7. Juni 2005."  
( http://www.china-community.de/content/view/98/2/ )

Ganz ordentlich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimble (30. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Ich sage dir mal eins "Wer zuerst da ist Mahlt zuerst" und Blizzard und WoW Waren frühr da und haten deutlich mehr Erfolg!
> 
> War ist selberschuld wenn sie kein gescheides Mmo hinbekommen (Kein Wunder auch wenn erst jetzt ein´s kommt von Ea Mythik und Goa) WoW gab es Viel Frühr und jetzt erst Steht erst War in den Verkaufsläden
> 
> ...



Vote 4 Duden for this Noob...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Junge. Du bist so armselig das es schon einem fast leid tut. Investiere mal weniger Zeit in WoW und mehr in die Schule, ist ja peinlich was Du da hingekritzelt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulld3mon (30. September 2008)

haha nur weil ständig abgegcukt wird sind die spiele so gut wie jz sonst würden wir immer noch tetris und sowas spielen


----------



## Nimophelio (30. September 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Dein MAMA KLAUT BEI KIck!


Und deine Mama beklaut meine Mama!


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

Nimble schrieb:


> Vote 4 Duden for this Noob...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rechtschreibflames haben die Eigenschaft, meist nach hinten loszugehen, mein Lieber, dein Beitrag ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lennox2k (30. September 2008)

@Moderatoren: Bitte schließt dieses Thema - es endet nur wieder in sinnlosen WAR-WOW Vergleichen und diese Suppe sollte man nicht mehr zum Kochen bringen!

Danke


----------



## EliteOrk (30. September 2008)

Deine Freunde sind von großer Weisheit gesegnet, denn sie haben Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Minusse pl0xx!!111 kkthxbye


----------



## Kelgan (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Hat da Blizzard von allen MMO's vorher abgeguckt?



ja


----------



## Draco1985 (30. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Sind Amerika und Europa weltweit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was Aussagen über die angebliche Qualität von Spielen angeht - natürlich. Wie sich ein Spiel z.B. in Fernost verkauft ist unerheblich, weil dort nach ganz anderen Maßstäben beurteilt wird. Dort werden ja auch Grindgames massenhaft gespielt, die hierzulande keinen interessieren.

Wenn du schon eine Aussage in Bezug auf "X ist besser als Y!" treffen willst, dann argumentierst du immer vom europäischen/nordamerikanischen Standpunkt aus.


----------



## Nimble (30. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Rechtschreibflames haben die Eigenschaft, meist nach hinten loszugehen, mein Lieber, dein Beitrag ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die zwei Fehler sind ja mal nichts im Vergleich zu seinem Post, kann mal beim Schnellschreiben passieren (Dein Beitrag ist da auch nicht ganz fehlerfrei^^). Wenn man allerdings einen Knoten in der Zunge bekommt, dann ist es schon was ganz Anderes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Ok abszu, ich geb mich geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MMOG-Charts falsch interpretiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byrok (30. September 2008)

also ich find diese vergleich-freds immerwieder .... jaaaa, geil^^ ... schön zuzusehen, wie ihr immer und immerwieder rumjammert wegen so einem derartigen scheiß, was keine sau mehr interessiert^^ - uups, anscheinend gibts doch reges interesse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Was Aussagen über die angebliche Qualität von Spielen angeht - natürlich. Wie sich ein Spiel z.B. in Fernost verkauft ist unerheblich, weil dort nach ganz anderen Maßstäben beurteilt wird. Dort werden ja auch Grindgames massenhaft gespielt, die hierzulande keinen interessieren.



Oha, unerheblich für die Einschätzung des Erfolgs eines Spiels ist also der Teil der Welt, aus dem Spiele wie die FF-Serie, Lineage(2), Firmen wie Sony und Nintendo usw. kommen? Da begibst du dich aber gerade auf VERDAMMT dünnes Eis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist Fakt: WoW ist das erste Spiel seiner Art, was in West UND Ost erfolgreich war und ist. Das kannste nicht so einfach kleinreden, da muss WAR noch hin...



> Wenn du schon eine Aussage in Bezug auf "X ist besser als Y!" treffen willst, dann argumentierst du immer vom europäischen/nordamerikanischen Standpunkt aus.



Wo wollte ICH diese Aussage treffen? Immer drauf achten, daß ich geantwortet hatte.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (30. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> War macht Krank


Wenn man so nen fetten Rechtschreibfehler in seiner Signatur hat wie du, frag ich mich wer hier krank ist.


----------



## Furrianer (30. September 2008)

ist es eigentlich diebstahl wenns innerhalb einer firmengruppe hin und her geschoben wird?


----------



## Ollivan (30. September 2008)

huiii jetz geht das wieder los! lasst uns ein bisschen WoW und WAR vergleichen und jeden, der ne andre Meinung hat als ich zuflamen!

Moment..hatten wir das nich schonmal? Egal! Hauptsache wir können der 'Gegnerseite' eins reinwürgen, gell lieber Maxell10 und all die anderen?

Leute, ihr macht mich krank.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azsharion (30. September 2008)

Jeder, der sagt das Mythic in WAR nur Sachen von WoW abschaut hat einfach keine Ahnung, sorry aber ist so!

WoW ist ein großartiges Spiel, aber vor WoW war es bereits Dark Age of Camelot. Mythic hat Dark Age of Camelot weit vor WoW rausgebracht und WAR spielt sich eher wie DAoC als WoW.

Ich würde eher sagen das WoW sich gute Sachen aus Ultima Online, Everquest und Dark Age of Camelot genommen hat. Diese Sachen hat WoW verbessert und in gute Qualität umgesetzt, wie es für Blizzard üblich ist.

WAR setzt nun auf neue Maßstäbe. Das RvR-System aus ihrem EIGENEN Spiel DAoC wurde verbessert bzw. vergrößert. Man spürt auch sehr viel von der Mechanik aus DAoC, gerade was Animationen angeht.

WAR hat sich definitiv Sachen bei WoW angeschaut, wurde sogar offiziell gesagt, aber WoW hat dies vorher definitiv auch bei DAoC getan. Wenn deine Freunde nicht alt genug sind, um die alten Spiele zu kennen, sollten sie sich nunmal besser informieren, ob es auch eine Welt vor WoW gab.

Aber bei der heutigen Gesellschaft mit Jamba Klingeltönen, hirnamputierter Werbung und Sonstigem ist eh nicht mehr viel zu sagen. :/

Ich bin froh das WAR eine gute Community abbekommen hat und bin froh damit =)


----------



## Hannes1887 (30. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind alle MMO´s die nach WoW erschienen sind auch reine 1:1 Kopien von WoW, doch die können nicht erfolgreich sein, denn sie sind nicht von blizzard.
> 
> Das einzige Spiel was besser als WoW sein wird, wird WoW2 sein, sofern es von Blizzard gemacht wird. WoW2 wird dann 100 Millionen Spieler haben und um 2030 kommt dann WoW3 was von der gesamten Erdbevölkerung gespielt wird.
> 
> ...




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiril (30. September 2008)

Als ich mit der Beta von WAR angefangen hab waren die erstes Äußerungen meiner Freunde (die auch alle nur WoW spielen): Baah was für ein Scheiß-Spiel, alles abgeguckt... Voll der Müll. Dabei haben sie das Spiel noch nie auch nur gesehen, heschweige denn gespielt. So eine Ignoranz regt mich auf und genau diese Ignoranz ist bei vielen WoW-Spieler in großem Maße vorhanden, weil diese Angst haben, dass jemand ein besseres Spiel als WoW rausbringt.

So far


> Ich bin froh das WAR eine gute Community abbekommen hat und bin froh damit =)


----------



## Hannes1887 (30. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Ich sage dir mal eins "Wer zuerst da ist Mahlt zuerst" und Blizzard und WoW Waren frühr da und haten deutlich mehr Erfolg!
> 
> War ist selberschuld wenn sie kein gescheides Mmo hinbekommen (Kein Wunder auch wenn erst jetzt ein´s kommt von Ea Mythik und Goa) WoW gab es Viel Frühr und jetzt erst Steht erst War in den Verkaufsläden
> 
> ...



Yeah da haben wir einen "Klischeevorzeige WoW Nachtelfschurken" in reinkultur.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

ODer haben solche Leute einfach Angst um "ihr" Spiel? Eventuell, dass WoW nicht mehr Mainstream sein könnte und ein anderes Spiel sich etabliert?
Manchmal versteh ich die Leute echt nicht, die auf Teufel komm raus jegliche andere Spiele schlecht reden und dann, so wie du es beschreibst, das Spiel nichtmal gesehen haben.
Aber nun gut, man muss halt wissen, wie man damit umzugehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiril (30. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> Yeah da haben wir einen "Klischeevorzeige WoW Nachtelfschurken" in reinkultur.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


namens RóxxórShâdówHúntêr
bzw Nachtelfjäger
namens ShâdòwLègólâs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (30. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> ODer haben solche Leute einfach Angst um "ihr" Spiel? Eventuell, dass WoW nicht mehr Mainstream sein könnte und ein anderes Spiel sich etabliert?
> Manchmal versteh ich die Leute echt nicht, die auf Teufel komm raus jegliche andere Spiele schlecht reden und dann, so wie du es beschreibst, das Spiel nichtmal gesehen haben.
> Aber nun gut, man muss halt wissen, wie man damit umzugehen hat
> 
> ...


Vermutlich haben da Leute viel Zeit in ihre lv 70 Chars investiert... und fürchten nun das sie in einem neuen Spiel nur wieder einer unter x lv Startgebiet Spielern wären.
Klar, da hat man Angst das die 'Leistung' im alten Spiel nichts mehr wert ist weil man im neuen erstmal wieder als Noob bei null anfängt.


----------



## Nimble (30. September 2008)

Hannes1887 schrieb:


> Yeah da haben wir einen "Klischeevorzeige WoW Nachtelfschurken" in reinkultur.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder N811 wie die ganzen Kinder das so liebend gern nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Wunder das er keine zwei zusammenhängende Worte hin bekommt, bei dem Einfluss von den ganzen imba Roxxxörn und DragónMagícHuntars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (30. September 2008)

Na das ist doch mal wieder ein typisches Buffed Thema.  Blizzard hat die Fanboys von WoW! Buffed von WoW, AoC und jetzt auch noch Warhammer.

Ich sag mal, Buffed hat nur von einer Irrenanstalt abkopiert, den die haben es vorher geschaft alle verrückten zu vereinen.


----------



## Shrukan (30. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> ODer haben solche Leute einfach Angst um "ihr" Spiel? Eventuell, dass WoW nicht mehr Mainstream sein könnte und ein anderes Spiel sich etabliert?
> Manchmal versteh ich die Leute echt nicht, die auf Teufel komm raus jegliche andere Spiele schlecht reden und dann, so wie du es beschreibst, das Spiel nichtmal gesehen haben.
> Aber nun gut, man muss halt wissen, wie man damit umzugehen hat
> 
> ...



mir ist das relativ egal.. sie waren ja schon bei mir haben gesehen wie ich in einem Szenario gespielt hab.
Labern mir danach dann was von: Es gäbe keine Balance in WAR. In WoW wäre das viel besser xD


----------



## Shrukan (30. September 2008)

Chiril schrieb:


> namens RóxxórShâdówHúntêr
> bzw Nachtelfjäger
> namens ShâdòwLègólâs
> 
> ...



dazu muss ich sagen, so etwas hab ich bis jetzt nicht in WAR gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shido19 (30. September 2008)

Die Welt von Warhammer entstand noch vor World of Warcraft und existiert nun schon, wenn ich mich nicht irre, über 25 Jahren. Es ist einfach lächerlich zu behaupten, WAR hätte alles von WoW geklaut, nur weil das Onlinespiel WAR zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt rausgekommen ist. Freue dich, dass deine Freunde so dumm sind und weiter WoW spielen. Sollen sie da bleiben, solche Leute brauchen wir nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Jiraslan (30. September 2008)

Hier wird einiges an Dünnpfiff verzapft! Deswegen kurz und bündig ...

Weder Blizz, noch EA oder Mythic haben Patente oder gesicherte geistige Rechte an Spielmechanik, UI oder sonstiges. Bei MMO'S kopiert jeder von jedem, solange es nicht mit sowas *©* oder sowas *®* gekennzeichnet ist.

Ganz genau betrachtet besitzt eigentlich die Mehrheit der (nicht vorhandenen) geistigen Rechte _die Community_! Inklusive aller Addonentwickler, Codeschreiber, Vorschlags-Forenspammer und Nörgler. Weil die prägen ein Spiel und sind die eigentlichen Entwickler.

Überlegt mal wieviele Addons wurden mittlerweile direkt von Blizzard eingebaut? Manche wurden sogar 1:1 übernommen ohne das die Urheber was abbekommen haben. Wer denkt "Wow, der hat sicher dick von Blizzard bekommen!" der täuscht sich .. gibt maximal einen BetaKey.

Fazit: Jeder kopiert von jeden! 

Und eins muss ich mal wieder loswerden, ... 
Hätte Blizzard nicht den Markt so extrem ausgebaut, hätten sowieso alle in die Röhre gucken können, dann gäbe es nicht mal soviele Auswahl.

So far .. 

LG Jiraslan

PS: Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft! Ihr geht euch an die Gurgel wie Erzfeinde .. das ist lächerlich!


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

Jiraslan schrieb:


> Und eins muss ich mal wieder loswerden, ...
> Hätte Blizzard nicht den Markt so extrem ausgebaut, hätten sowieso alle in die Röhre gucken können, dann gäbe es nicht mal soviele Auswahl.



Genauso siehts aus! Ohne den Erfolg von WoW läge Warhammer Online immer noch in den Schubladen gescheiterter Entwickler. Schonmal den Namen "Climax" gehört, meine Lieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halwin (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss mal von folgenden Dingen erzählen die mich seit wenigen Wochen beschäftigen.
> Alle meine Freunde die MMO's zocken, spielen WoW. Es ist ja das Überspiel und WAR ist ja total scheisse.
> ...



Komisch... ich war sicher jetzt läuft kein Vera am Mittag...


----------



## Draco1985 (30. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Oha, unerheblich für die Einschätzung des Erfolgs eines Spiels ist also der Teil der Welt, aus dem Spiele wie die FF-Serie, Lineage(2), Firmen wie Sony und Nintendo usw. kommen? Da begibst du dich aber gerade auf VERDAMMT dünnes Eis.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich nicht wirklich. FFXI kam im Westen nicht wirklich gut an und das ist der einzige Online-Teil. Die SP-Teile ziehen ihre Berühmtheit (zurecht) aus Faktoren die so bei einem MMO nicht möglich sind. Zum Beispiel einer guten Story. Obwohl AFAIK FFXI versucht hat da anzuknüpfen ist das bei einem MMO etwas schwieriger.

Lineage 1 war hierzulande so gut wie unbekannt. L2 erging es ähnlich wie FFXI.

Sony steht in dem Ruf, MMOs konsequent kaputtgemacht zu haben (in etwa das EA der MMO-Szene, wenn man das mal so überspitzt formulieren darf). Beispiel: Vanguard. Nintendo hat niemals was mit MMOs zu tun gehabt, oder gibts schon ein offizielles Pokémon-Online von dem ich nix mitbekommen habe?

Im Asiatischen Raum ist z.B. Grinden, anders als in Europa, kein lästiger Spielinhalt. Der Geschmack der Spieler ist völlig unterschiedlich. Gerade aus dem Grund war WoW in Asien erfolgreich - und zu einem "unwesentlichen" Teil deswegen, weil es von Blizzard ist (StarCraft-Entwickler und so, du verstehst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Wenn du wissen willst wie erfolgreich ein Spiel sein wird oder warum es das IST, dann musst du diese Märkte, den westlichen und den fernöstlichen, voneinander getrennt betrachten. Wie gesagt: die Geschmäcker hier und dort sind völlig unterschiedlich. WoW war genau aus dem Grund in Asien erfolgreich, der in Europa und Nordamerika viele Spieler vergrault hat: Dem Grindanteil.



> Es ist Fakt: WoW ist das erste Spiel seiner Art, was in West UND Ost erfolgreich war und ist. Das kannste nicht so einfach kleinreden, da muss WAR noch hin...



Fakt ist AUCH, dass zumindest die europäischen Serverbevölkerungszahlen bei WoW derzeit rückläufig sind. Lich King wird zeigen ob sich das gibt, aber ich sehe da keine großen Hoffnungen mehr. Die meisten neuen Spieler dürften aus den neu erschlossenen Märkten (Lateinamerika, Russland, etc.) kommen, einfach weil WoW überall sonst schon die Märkte abgegrast hat.


----------



## Tandelzhexer (30. September 2008)

Seht es doch mal so: Wenn man nicht kopieren würde,
                                was würde überbleiben?
                                Ich finde das alles voll korekt so!
                                Ich würde gern mal wissen was ihr nachgemacht findet?
                                Also ich seh das so: WoW = Pv*E*
                                                              WAR = Pv*P*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (30. September 2008)

Dass das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden muss, wissen wir doch alle... für mich klingt es so, als wären deine Freunde recht unreif und als hättet ihr kein anderes Thema über das ihr euch unterhaltet. ´

Als ich vor 3 Jahren mit WoW anfing, wurde ich übrigens verspottet, dass ich mir da ein Arbeitslosengame gekauft habe etc. 2 Jahre habe ichs durchgehalten und die größten Kritiker spielen mit mir nun in einem Arena-Team wohlgemerkt. 

Wenn man eine Sache ernst nimmt, steht man ganz einfach über solchen Dingen und eröffnet nicht belanglose Threads auf buffed zu seinen "persönlichen" Problemen.

Wir WoW'ler wissen, dass ihr unter dem großen Bruder leidet. Vorallem die Communities können sich idR. meist nicht riechen. Und egal wo, wenn es um Software geht wird auf den Marktführer munter gebasht, dass war bei Microsoft, Electronic Arts und jetzt eben Blizzard Activision so. 

Das ganze Leben besteht aus abgucken und voneinander lernen. Ich werde dich schwer enttäuschen, wenn ich dir sage, dass die Programmiersprache/n auch nicht auf dem Mist der MMO Hersteller gewachsen sind. Das Rad kann man einfach nicht "neu" erfinden...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (30. September 2008)

Tandelzhexer schrieb:


> Seht es doch mal so: Wenn man nicht kopieren würde,
> was würde überbleiben?
> Ich finde das alles voll korekt so!
> Ich würde gern mal wissen was ihr nachgemacht findet?
> ...



Im Moment sieht es noch danach aus, aber ich denke mal spätestens mit Wotlk wird WoW die Kurve auch dort kriegen. Schon mit der Arena und den Echtgeldtunieren wurde ja der Vogel abgeschossen. Die enge Zusammenarbeit im eSport-Bereich wird sich noch auszahlen, da mache ich mir gar keine Sorgen...


----------



## Ennart (30. September 2008)

Leute nicht reden bzw. schreiben, sondern spielen. Wir sehen uns auf den Schlachtfeld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frogo (30. September 2008)

Wie soll man ein MMORPG sonst machen ? mit nem wii controller und ohne Bildschirm ? :>
Und wer hatt die Orks abgeuckt ? Blizzard
Und Die Zwerge ? Blizzard
Die Story von Renegade ( zt. ) ? Blizzard
Hatt Blizzard das MMORPG erfunden ? NEIN


----------



## Skullzigg (30. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss mal von folgenden Dingen erzählen die mich seit wenigen Wochen beschäftigen.
> Alle meine Freunde die MMO's zocken, spielen WoW. Es ist ja das Überspiel und WAR ist ja total scheisse.
> ...



mich fängt das auch an aufzuregen mein freund mit dem ich zusammen wow gespielt hab sagt jetzt er will nicht mit WAr anfangenb weil es genauso wie wow ist .


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht wirklich. FFXI kam im Westen nicht wirklich gut an und das ist der einzige Online-Teil. Die SP-Teile ziehen ihre Berühmtheit (zurecht) aus Faktoren die so bei einem MMO nicht möglich sind. Zum Beispiel einer guten Story. Obwohl AFAIK FFXI versucht hat da anzuknüpfen ist das bei einem MMO etwas schwieriger.
> 
> Lineage 1 war hierzulande so gut wie unbekannt. L2 erging es ähnlich wie FFXI.



Nenn mir doch ein MMORPG, daß vor WoW hierzulande bekannt war. Die dümpelten ALLE knapp unterhalb der Wahrnehmungsschwelle rum. Erst WoW hat in USA und Westeuropa den Markt geöffnet - wovon auch ein WAR jetzt profitiert.
Ändert aber nichts daran, daß Asien ein WESENTLICHER Markt ist, sowohl für Spiele, die von da kommen, als auch für Spiele, die sich verkaufen wollen.




> Sony steht in dem Ruf, MMOs konsequent kaputtgemacht zu haben (in etwa das EA der MMO-Szene, wenn man das mal so überspitzt formulieren darf). Beispiel: Vanguard. Nintendo hat niemals was mit MMOs zu tun gehabt, oder gibts schon ein offizielles Pokémon-Online von dem ich nix mitbekommen habe?



Ich habe Beispiele genannt für Bedeutung Asiens im Spielemarkt allgemein, nicht speziell für MMORPGs.




> Im Asiatischen Raum ist z.B. Grinden, anders als in Europa, kein lästiger Spielinhalt. Der Geschmack der Spieler ist völlig unterschiedlich. Gerade aus dem Grund war WoW in Asien erfolgreich - und zu einem "unwesentlichen" Teil deswegen, weil es von Blizzard ist (StarCraft-Entwickler und so, du verstehst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aha - aber das WoW VOR dem Release in Asien bereits in USA und Europa erfolgreich war, erklärst du dir wie? So gross wie in Korea war Starcraft nirgends sonst...




> Wenn du wissen willst wie erfolgreich ein Spiel sein wird oder warum es das IST, dann musst du diese Märkte, den westlichen und den fernöstlichen, voneinander getrennt betrachten. Wie gesagt: die Geschmäcker hier und dort sind völlig unterschiedlich. WoW war genau aus dem Grund in Asien erfolgreich, der in Europa und Nordamerika viele Spieler vergrault hat: Dem Grindanteil.



Keine Ahnung, welchen "Grind"-Anteil du als störend empfindest, welcher gar Spieler vergrault haben soll. Aber wenns um Sammeln von Punkten und Belohnungen und Craftingzutaten geht, dann geniesse dein WAR, solange du noch levelst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Fakt ist AUCH, dass zumindest die europäischen Serverbevölkerungszahlen bei WoW derzeit rückläufig sind. Lich King wird zeigen ob sich das gibt, aber ich sehe da keine großen Hoffnungen mehr. Die meisten neuen Spieler dürften aus den neu erschlossenen Märkten (Lateinamerika, Russland, etc.) kommen, einfach weil WoW überall sonst schon die Märkte abgegrast hat.



Fakt ist, daß WoW vor BC auch das Ende prophezeit wurde. Warten wirs doch einfach ab - ich wette mit dir, daß WotLK ein Monstererfolg wird, genau wie BC damals, egal wie heftig Leute wie du das Hohelied von WAR, AoC oder was auch immer singen.


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

Frogo schrieb:


> Wie soll man ein MMORPG sonst machen ? mit nem wii controller und ohne Bildschirm ? :>
> Und wer hatt die Orks abgeuckt ? Mythic
> Und Die Zwerge ? Mythic
> Die Story von Renegade ( zt. ) ? ... Was ist das?
> ...



Hum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Was zum Geier ist Renegade? Dieser verunglückte C&C-Abklatsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonstrider (30. September 2008)

> Fazit: Jeder kopiert von jedem!



Richtig, jeder versucht die Spielmechanik, das Interface so ideal wie möglich zu gestalten, klar das sich gewisse Dinge ähneln.

Trotzdem unterscheiden sich die Spiele grundlegend. Sie spielen sich anders, sie sehen anders aus, ....

Ja die Fantasywelt mit Orcs, Elfen, Zwergen und so weiter ist relativ vergleichbar, da hat sich Blizz an einer alten Welt aus den Ursprüngen Warhammers bedient  und sie angepasst indem man noch Gnome, Tauren, Trolle und den Rest mit einbaut. Dann der Welt einen anderen Namen, eine andere Rahmenhandlung und fertig ist.


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> Ja die Fantasywelt mit Orcs, Elfen, Zwergen und so weiter ist relativ vergleichbar, da hat sich Blizz an einer alten Welt aus den Ursprüngen Warhammers bedient  und sie angepasst indem man noch Gnome, Tauren, Trolle und den Rest mit einbaut. Dann der Welt einen anderen Namen, eine andere Rahmenhandlung und fertig ist.



Ja die Fantasywelt mit Orcs, Elfen, Zwergen und so weiter ist relativ vergleichbar, da hat sich Games Workshop u.a. bei Tolkien bedient und sie angepasst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (30. September 2008)

> aber hey... WAR hat Wälzer des Wissens ! ja da ist WOW ganz weit hinten,


Ist dabei nicht deine Tastatur verklebt, so einen Weichkäse zu schreiben.


----------



## Larsson81 (30. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Na klar.
> 
> Blizzard = Gott...Heil dir Blizzard !!!
> 
> ...




Boah ich liege immernoch am Boden bei diesem Beitrag. Einfach nur geil geschrieben. ^^ Von wem haste das denn nachgemacht? ^^ Nee, Spaß. Ich finde diese Diskussionen total sinnfrei. Soll doch jeder spielen was er am Liebsten mag. Ich spiel WoW für PVE und Warhammer für PVP und ich finde mann kann die Spiele nicht wirklich vergleichen, aber naja jedem das seine. Das Achievement System habe ich übrigens vor Warhammer schon in Mythos gesehen. Bei Mythos gabs auch die Anzeige der Fragezeichen auf der Minimap, die komischerweise dann auch bei WOW vorhanden waren. Mal abgesehen davon finde ich es sogar sehr gut wenn die voneinander abgucken, denn wer erfindet heute schon das Rad neu wenn es schon perfekt rollt. Das mindert unter anderem auch Softwarebugs. Und Urteile fällen ohne Selbsttests durchgeführt zu haben ist schon eine sehr schwache Leistung.

Naja, jedem das was Ihm am Meisten Spaß macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (30. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Nenn mir doch ein MMORPG, daß vor WoW hierzulande bekannt war. Die dümpelten ALLE knapp unterhalb der Wahrnehmungsschwelle rum. Erst WoW hat in USA und Westeuropa den Markt geöffnet - wovon auch ein WAR jetzt profitiert.
> Ändert aber nichts daran, daß Asien ein WESENTLICHER Markt ist, sowohl für Spiele, die von da kommen, als auch für Spiele, die sich verkaufen wollen.



Wo ist für dich die Wahrnehmungsschwelle bitte? DAoC, Everquest, UO (war übrigens sogar bekannt genug, dass eine namhafte deutsche PC-Spielezeitschrift monatlich darüber berichtet hat. Sagen dir zufällig die "Belle Star Diaries" etwas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), SWG, ...

Die waren da und wurden gespielt, ohne Everquest z.B. wäre WoW wiederum niemals entstanden (dir ist natürlich klar dass Jeff Kaplan nicht von ungefähr von Blizzard angeheuert wurde, sondern weil er EQ-Veteran war und als solcher einiges an Erfahrung über PvE-Content mitbrachte?). Wenn es ein Spiel gibt, was "den Markt geöffnet" hat, dann streiten sich UO und EQ um diesen Titel. Erst nach denen wurde den Entwicklern klar, dass da was zu holen war.

Dass Asien ein markt für die Entwickler ist hab ich auch nie bestritten, aber uns europäischen Spielern kann es strunzegal sein was Kollege Chinese/Koreaner/Japaner, etc. da drüben spielt, weil sie ANDERE Dinge haben wollen als wir. MMOs die hier für Furore sorgen interessieren dort teilweise keine Sau und andersrum.



> Ich habe Beispiele genannt für Bedeutung Asiens im Spielemarkt allgemein, nicht speziell für MMORPGs.



Worüber diskutieren wir hier? Singleplayer-RPGs? Echtzeitstrategie? Teamshooter? Nein. Es geht um MMOs, bzw. um WAR und WoW. Dass es hierzulande populäre Singleplayerspiele aus Asien gibt ist unbestritten (ob das umgekehrt so ist, keine Ahnung. Mir würden nur SC und ggf. noch CS einfallen, aber das sind wiederum keine reinen SP-Spiele).



> Aha - aber das WoW VOR dem Release in Asien bereits in USA und Europa erfolgreich war, erklärst du dir wie? So gross wie in Korea war Starcraft nirgends sonst...



Große Ähnlichkeit zu existierenden MMOs, Blizzard bzw. WarCraft als Namen dahinter, Riesenhype, wie um jedes Blizzardspiel (berechtigt oder nicht).



> eine Ahnung, welchen "Grind"-Anteil du als störend empfindest, welcher gar Spieler vergrault haben soll. Aber wenns um Sammeln von Punkten und Belohnungen und Craftingzutaten geht, dann geniesse dein WAR, solange du noch levelst..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeeeein, es gibt doch in WoW kein Rufgrinden... Und kein Partikel-oder-sonstwelche-lukrativen-Items-farmen... Oder Quests mit bis zu 40-50 zu tötenden Mobs (u.a. dank mieser Dropchance)... Das hat WoW alles nicht...

Sag mal, reden wir hier vom selben Spiel?

Und bevor DIE Retorte kommt: JA, WAR hat das in begrenztem Umfang auch (was mich auch stört), aber es wurden Verbesserungen eingearbeitet um das Ganze einfacher und erträglicher zu machen.

Rufgrinden? Verglichen mit den drei Tagen die ich geackert habe um meinen Ruf in Nagrand zu steigern, nur um an dieses dämliche Talbuk zu kommen sind die paar PQs in einem Kapitel in WAR ein Klacks. Und (GANZ WICHTIG!) man bekommt keine Probleme durch Spieler die einem Mobs vor der Nase wegschnappen, im Gegenteil, insgesamt profitiert man nur von Hilfe (bzw. braucht sie sogar).

Farmen? Was denn? Crafting-Zutaten? Bekommt man genug nebenbei im PvP/RvR. Wenn man denn Crafting machen will. Das wollte ich persönlich bei WoW schon nicht weil das System sinnlos war (um sich selber auszurüsten gibts bessere und weniger zeitraubende Quellen und das beste Zeug konnte man eh nicht verkaufen) und werde beim noch weiter abgespeckten WAR-Crafting nicht damit anfangen.

Killquests? Vergleichsweise wenige Mobs zu töten, Questitems haben immer 100% Dropchance.



> Fakt ist, daß WoW vor BC auch das Ende prophezeit wurde. Warten wirs doch einfach ab - ich wette mit dir, daß WotLK ein Monstererfolg wird, genau wie BC damals, egal wie heftig Leute wie du das Hohelied von WAR, AoC oder was auch immer singen.



Von einem "Ende" WoWs wirst du mich nicht reden hören. Nicht mal auf dem europäischen Markt.

Aber unbestreitbar ist: "Ein paar" Spieler (ich glaube die Zahl lag im sechsstelligen Bereich) sind bei AoC geblieben - trotz aller Probleme. Dasselbe wird bei WAR passieren. Und bei Aion. Und bei Stargate Worlds und "KotOR Online". Und vielleicht sogar bei Star Trek Online. Die Liste ist natürlich ausbaufähig.

Ich würde also eher vom "langsamen ausbluten" sprechen. Allein weil immer mal wieder Leute abspringen, einfach weil ihnen zwar das Spiel gefällt, sie aber keine Lust haben immer dasselbe zu spielen und mal was Neues zu probieren. Einige kommen zurück, andere nicht.


----------



## mattenowie (30. September 2008)

ach ne, net schon wieder so ein threat.

natürlich hat sich war einige sachen von anderen spielen abgeschaut. so hat es auch wow, hdro, aoc usw. gemacht.

nun lachen dich deine beiden freunde aus und nun musst du dich hier im forum ausheulen?? dann sag ihnen doch deine meinung wenn dir das net passt und ignoriere sie.

ich weiß wirklich net wo dein problem ist.

war ist im pvp eindeutig besser als wow und andersrum ist wow im pve eindeutig besser.

ich weiß net was es da immer bei den beiden spielen für ein prob gibt.

jeder soll das spielen was einem spass macht und wenn einer mal wegen seinem lieblingsspiel von irgendwelchen leuten dumm angemacht wird, dann klärt das mit den leuten und macht net jedesmal einen "mama die pösen jungs lachen mich aus" threat auf.


----------



## Siccaria (30. September 2008)

Hmm...
Wen kümmerts schon so genau wer welche grundlegende Mechanik im Spiel erfunden hat? 
Ich hab da immer so die Vorstellung von dem kleinen Schweizer aus der Hustenbonbonwerbung mit dem Blinklicht auf dem Kopf vor mir wenn jemand diese Frage stellt.

Wichtig ist für mich eher folgendes: hat man am Ende ein Spiel draus gemacht das 
a) Spass macht 
und 
b) Wiedererkennungswert besitzt?

Beides gilt für WAR, beides gilt für WoW... und erfunden wurde der meiste Kram grundsätzlich schon vorher. 
Wie schon ein Vorposter erwähnt hat verweise ich dabei mal auf UO und EQ. Was wir heute hier haben ist nur die aktuelle Auflage davon... und in 5 Jahren werden wir vor dem mmorpg des Jahres 2013 sitzen und sagen 'gabs doch auch schon in WoW und WAR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (30. September 2008)

Blizzard hat erst die Story von Warhammer (Tabletop) adaptiert und viele ach so tolle Elemente der WoW Benutzerobefläche stammen eigentlich aus DaoC.
Dann hat es Mythic für Warhammer, mittlerweile von Blizzard optimiert wieder zurückgeklaut, während sich Blizz designtechnisch bei Warhammer bedient hat für WotLK. (zB die Riesen, oder ein neues Hexer Setdesign). Und dass es künftig Mammuts und Nashörner als Reittiere gibt hat auch bestimmt nichts mit AoC zu tun ^^ .. und und und 
Es klaut jeder beim anderen. Man könnte die Vergleiche endlos weiterführen


----------



## Sprinkets (30. September 2008)

Habe ich das richtig gelesen/verstanden? Du sagtest ALLE deine Freunde Spielen WoW. Dann sagst du etwas von "den beiden"...mein Beileid, ich weiß wie das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AramisCortess (30. September 2008)

ich habe schon leute darueber flamen höhren, das man bei feststecken den befehl 
/feststecken
benutzen kann... mit dem grund " EY VOLL NACHGEMACHT, DEN BEFEHL GIBTS BEI WOW AUCH!!!!!"
tut mir leid, aber war hat pvp sowie mmorpg's und questen nicht neuerfunden, naja einige checken es einfach nicht


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wo ist für dich die Wahrnehmungsschwelle bitte? DAoC, Everquest, UO (war übrigens sogar bekannt genug, dass eine namhafte deutsche PC-Spielezeitschrift monatlich darüber berichtet hat. Sagen dir zufällig die "Belle Star Diaries" etwas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, und nach paar Ausgaben war die Belle Star wieder verschwunden. Damals kam ja noch hinzu, daß so ein Online-Spiel für die Mehrheit schlicht unbezahlbar war. Der Rest hatte nie grössere Bedeutung erlangt.



> Die waren da und wurden gespielt, ohne Everquest z.B. wäre WoW wiederum niemals entstanden (dir ist natürlich klar dass Jeff Kaplan nicht von ungefähr von Blizzard angeheuert wurde, sondern weil er EQ-Veteran war und als solcher einiges an Erfahrung über PvE-Content mitbrachte?). Wenn es ein Spiel gibt, was "den Markt geöffnet" hat, dann streiten sich UO und EQ um diesen Titel. Erst nach denen wurde den Entwicklern klar, dass da was zu holen war.



Nach UO und EQ war den Entwicklern vor allem klar, dass sie einiges DRASTISCH verbessern müssten, um jemals den Massenmarkt zu knacken! Die erste Welle an MMORPGs war ein Nischenmarkt, um da jemals rauszukommen, wurden verschiedene Ansätze gewählt. Der bisher erfolgreichste Ansatz war die Ausnutzung eines bereits erfolgreichen Spieleuniversums mit WoW, der Ansatz über Fremdlizenz hat bei HdRO relativ gut, bei AoC weniger gut geklappt, wie sich WAR mit seiner Uralt-Tabletop-Lizenz da nun schlägt, wissen wir in ein paar Monaten. Vergleichbar zum Ansatz von WAR (in Sachen altes Offline-Spiel) ist evt. noch D&D Online, welches ja aus anderen Gründen eher mickrig blieb.




> Dass Asien ein markt für die Entwickler ist hab ich auch nie bestritten, aber uns europäischen Spielern kann es strunzegal sein was Kollege Chinese/Koreaner/Japaner, etc. da drüben spielt, weil sie ANDERE Dinge haben wollen als wir. MMOs die hier für Furore sorgen interessieren dort teilweise keine Sau und andersrum.



Und genau DA ist WoW eine Ausnahme, ist es das, was alle anderen gerne hätten: Auf beiden Märkten erfolgreich! Das interessiert sehr wohl, gerad auch die Firmen, die in diesem Bereich investieren.




> Worüber diskutieren wir hier? Singleplayer-RPGs? Echtzeitstrategie? Teamshooter? Nein. Es geht um MMOs, bzw. um WAR und WoW. Dass es hierzulande populäre Singleplayerspiele aus Asien gibt ist unbestritten (ob das umgekehrt so ist, keine Ahnung. Mir würden nur SC und ggf. noch CS einfallen, aber das sind wiederum keine reinen SP-Spiele).



Scheinbar möchtest du nur über Dinge diskutieren, die in dein Denkschema passen. Siehe auch oben. Ignoranz gegenüber dem grössten Videospielemarkt tut niemandem gut, nichtmal Microsoft.




> Große Ähnlichkeit zu existierenden MMOs, Blizzard bzw. WarCraft als Namen dahinter, Riesenhype, wie um jedes Blizzardspiel (berechtigt oder nicht).



Hype? Wenn eine Firma den Erfolg erarbeitet und verdient hat, dann Blizzard. Und speziell bei WoW wars ja schon ein Selbstläufer, weil die Leute bereits von der OpenBeta derart begeistert waren wie von keinem MMORPG zuvor, schlug gut durch, auch in meinen damaligen CS-Clan, bei Arbeitskollegen usw... wie im Gegensatz dazu ein echter "Hype" aussieht, kannste an AoC verfolgen - viel Tamtam ohne Substanz dahinter, 800.000 verkaufte Einheiten zum Start und mittlerweile nach 3 Monaten vielleicht noch 200.000 Spieler.




> Neeeeein, es gibt doch in WoW kein Rufgrinden... Und kein Partikel-oder-sonstwelche-lukrativen-Items-farmen... Oder Quests mit bis zu 40-50 zu tötenden Mobs (u.a. dank mieser Dropchance)... Das hat WoW alles nicht...
> 
> Sag mal, reden wir hier vom selben Spiel?



Sag mir lieber, reden wir vom selben Posting? Wo hab ich geschrieben, daß es dies nicht gäbe? Ich wollt dich nur drauf hinweisen, daß sogenanntes Farmen, also wiederholtes Ausüben ein und derselben Tätigkeit, in allen diesen Spielen dazugehört. Dabei ists vollkommen egal, ob das nun direkt per "Hau mir 30 XYZ um" oder indirekt "Besorg mir 10000  XYZ für das und das" erfolgt.




> Rufgrinden? Verglichen mit den drei Tagen die ich geackert habe um meinen Ruf in Nagrand zu steigern, nur um an dieses dämliche Talbuk zu kommen sind die paar PQs in einem Kapitel in WAR ein Klacks. Und (GANZ WICHTIG!) man bekommt keine Probleme durch Spieler die einem Mobs vor der Nase wegschnappen, im Gegenteil, insgesamt profitiert man nur von Hilfe (bzw. braucht sie sogar).



Und wo MUSSTEST du das tun? Das Talbuk farmen ist OPTIONAL! Wer es tut, wer diesen Aufwand nicht scheut, bekommt halt etwas, was andere, die darauf keine Lust haben, nicht haben. Wo ist denn da das Problem? Ich stell es mir eher schrecklich vor, wenn man in einem Spiel ohne jeglichen Aufwand alles in den Po geschoben bekommt. Dann kann ich auch gleich CS zocken.




> Aber unbestreitbar ist: "Ein paar" Spieler (ich glaube die Zahl lag im sechsstelligen Bereich) sind bei AoC geblieben - trotz aller Probleme. Dasselbe wird bei WAR passieren. Und bei Aion. Und bei Stargate Worlds und "KotOR Online". Und vielleicht sogar bei Star Trek Online. Die Liste ist natürlich ausbaufähig.
> 
> Ich würde also eher vom "langsamen ausbluten" sprechen. Allein weil immer mal wieder Leute abspringen, einfach weil ihnen zwar das Spiel gefällt, sie aber keine Lust haben immer dasselbe zu spielen und mal was Neues zu probieren. Einige kommen zurück, andere nicht.



Womit du sehr schön die aktuelle Schwäche des Genres an sich aufzeigst. Es stagniert wieder, wie vor WoW, nur eben auf höherem Niveau. Daß die größten Hoffnungsträger zuletzt allesamt aus dem Fantasy-Genre kommen, tut sein übriges dazu. Zwerge und Elfen, Mana und Magie, epische Schlachten und blafasel - der Markt für sowas ist nunmal begrenzt, man kannibalisiert sich gegenseitig die Kundschaft, und stellt sich dann wie der Mythic-Boss vor die Presse und bettelt darum, man möge doch bitte WAR kaufen, denn es wäre schlecht für die Branche, wenn es keinen Erfolgt hätte.. jaja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hätten sie halt was Innovatives gemacht anstatt des 100. Marchenspektaktels... aber halt, innovativ..... dann hätte es von EA ja kein Cash gegeben, sorry.


----------



## Phobius (30. September 2008)

Meine Gedanken zu dem Thema:

Kam schon sehr oft dran (von beiden "Fraktionen" und auch bei anderen Spielen)
Geklaut? Ist Juiced von Need for Speed abgeschaut weil das Spiel sich ähnlich spielt? Ist Quake III von Counter Strike abgeschaut ... oder von Unreal Tournament ...
*Nein!* Es gibt aber in jedem Genre gewisse Dinge welche man einfach nicht verändern kann / soll, da diese sonst das Spiel zerstören oder in ein komplett anderes Genre fallen. Und wie heisst es so schön unter den ITlern ... Never Touch a running System
Ich weiss wie du diesen Thread meinst, aber ich weiss auch genau so wie er Flamer anzieht (hab mir mal die Vorposts nicht durchgelesen ... aber ist hier ja leider immr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Maridan (30. September 2008)

Chuck Norris’ Roundhouse -
Kicks sind schneller als das Licht. Das heißt: Wenn du auf den Lichtschalter drückst, bist du tot bevor es hell ist.


----------



## extecy (30. September 2008)

in der mmo produktion wird abgeguckt und geklaut wo was geht 

wow hatt viel geklaut aber auch viel selber erfunden 

aber das sie das rad neu erfunden haben stimt ganz und garnicht das hat ultima online schon laaaaange vor denen ....


----------



## nalcarya (30. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> [...] WAR mit seiner Uralt-Tabletop-Lizenz da nun schlägt, wissen wir in ein paar Monaten. Vergleichbar zum Ansatz von WAR (in Sachen altes Offline-Spiel) ist evt. noch D&D Online, welches ja aus anderen Gründen eher mickrig blieb. [...]


Ähm, was haben Warhammer und D&D mit uralt zu tun? Beides immer noch so aktuell wie eh und je, wenn man sich die Anzahl der Veröffentlichungen und die Verkaufszahlen anschaut eher noch aktueller denn je.

Von D&D erschien erst vor wenigen Monaten die neue und modernisierte 4te Edition und auch zu Warhammer erschien erst vor kurzem die neueste Edition des Regelwerks. Und Warcraft ist auch nur ~10 Jahre jünger als Warhammer. 

Hat nicht wirklich Einfluss auf die Diskussion, ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merturion (30. September 2008)

Warum nicht altbewertes Recyeln und mit neuer Tapete versehen. Man kann sich nicht immer was neues Ausdenken das ist Wunschdenken und geht nicht immer.


----------



## abszu (30. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ähm, was haben Warhammer und D&D mit uralt zu tun? Beides immer noch so aktuell wie eh und je, wenn man sich die Anzahl der Veröffentlichungen und die Verkaufszahlen anschaut eher noch aktueller denn je.
> 
> Von D&D erschien erst vor wenigen Monaten die neue und modernisierte 4te Edition und auch zu Warhammer erschien erst vor kurzem die neueste Edition des Regelwerks. Und Warcraft ist auch nur ~10 Jahre jünger als Warhammer.
> 
> ...



Das "uralt" war auch mehr in der Richtung gemeint, daß es halt alt ist, älter als vieles andere gerad im Computerspiel-Bereich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasvan (30. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Na klar.
> 
> Blizzard = Gott...Heil dir Blizzard !!!
> 
> ...



Also..ich weiss nich , auf welcher Seite des Threads wir grad sind, aber diesen Post, die Erlaubnis des Posters vorausgesetzt, würd ich gern ab und an zitieren. Find das einfach nur ...genial.


----------



## Lennox2k (30. September 2008)

Lennox2k schrieb:


> @Moderatoren: Bitte schließt dieses Thema - es endet nur wieder in sinnlosen WAR-WOW Vergleichen und diese Suppe sollte man nicht mehr zum Kochen bringen!
> 
> Danke




/bump


----------



## Jodu (30. September 2008)

also ich hab mir nur die erste seite angeschaut, das thema hatten wir doch schon ein paar mal, oder?
naja mir fällt dazu nur eins ein:

*besser gut geklaut, als schlecht selbst gemacht*

und mit sicherheit hat sich WAR auch was von WOW "geklaut"...Also verrate ich euch kurzerhand, wie man das weltbeste MMO mit zig Millionen Abonnenten macht: man "klaut" PVE von WoW, PvP von WAR, Story von HDRO und Grafik von AOC...so bitte schön, bedient euch an meiner grandiosen Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei hierbei eigentlich schon das Wort "geklaut" ein Problem ist...wenn ein musiker das lied eines anderen nimmt, es etwas verändert und neu rausbringt, nennt man das auch nicht geklaut ooooder?
nur als kleines beispiel am rande..
und..ehh achja, ich weiß zwar gerade nicht mehr den namen des threaderstellers, aber es hört sich ganz so an, als wenn deine Freunde zwischen 13 und 16 Jahren alt sind und WOW ihr erstes MMO ist oder? Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass irgendwann mal ein kluger Kopf bei Blizzard die Idee hatte, ein Spiel zu machen, welches man mit vielen tausend spielern online spielt, questet, mobs haut, sich gegenseitig die köppe einhaut etc. pp. und nur vergaß, sich ein Patent drauf geben zu lassen...Wer nur mal etwas von den "old-school" mmos ala UO gehört/gesehn hat, der wirds sofort merken, das WoW da auch ordentlich abgekupfert hat.

naja eigentlich hab ich gar keine Lust mehr mir über sowas überhaupt gedanken zu machen, denn solche Aussagen zeugen nur von mangelndem Weitblick.


mfg

Jodu


P.S.:

Mist, mir ist bei den ganzen WAR Signaturen aufgefallen, dass ich ganz schön hinterher hänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja egal dann zock ich mal ne runde!


----------



## fortuneNext (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find, Mythic hat doch ganz besonders drauf geachtet, nichts von WoW zu klauen. Sie haben sogar die Uhr rausgelassen, weil die hat ja bekanntlich Blizzard erfunden!


----------



## Shrukan (9. Oktober 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Also ich find, Mythic hat doch ganz besonders drauf geachtet, nichts von WoW zu klauen. Sie haben sogar die Uhr rausgelassen, weil die hat ja bekanntlich Blizzard erfunden!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (9. Oktober 2008)

wow hat auch einiges "abgeguckt" wenn man das so sagen kann ...


----------



## makkaal (9. Oktober 2008)

> wow hat auch einiges "abgeguckt" wenn man das so sagen kann ...


Kann man. Mehr als genug.
Von Hintergrundgeschichten/Lore bis zu BGs.
Fakt ist aber: Es ist nicht schlimm, etwas gutes aus etwas anderem zu übernehmen und weiter zu entwickeln - so verbessert sich auch unsere Alltagstechnologie. Warum das in der Unterhaltungsbranche auf einmal etwas schlechtes sein soll, ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.

Danke übrigens, dass dieser Thread wieder ausgegraben wurde... *seufzt*


----------



## Feruuh (9. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Oh nein!! Opel hat das Auto nachgemacht....dabei hat's doch Ford erfunden!



Skandal...sag nicht der Opel hat vier Räder und sogar eine Dreiwegelenkung (links-rechts-geradeaus)?

Naja zum Topic wurde im Wowforum oft Diskutiert auch bei Aoc, solche sprüche kommen halt von Leuten die außer Wow noch nichts anderes gesehen haben und fest der Meinung sind das das Schneesturmspiel das erste MMO wäre.

Komischerweise patchte doch Blizz erst bei laufenden Betas(War und AoC) die blinkenden Questgegenstände und Resourcen nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was kommt mit Litschking? ..ach ein wundervolles Buch der Taten.

Was solls auch gutes braucht man nicht zu verändern man übernimmt es einfach anstatt das Rad neu zu erfinden.


----------



## Marccram (9. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Ich sage dir mal eins "Wer zuerst da ist Mahlt zuerst" und Blizzard und WoW Waren frühr da und haten deutlich mehr Erfolg!
> 
> War ist selberschuld wenn sie kein gescheides Mmo hinbekommen (Kein Wunder auch wenn erst jetzt ein´s kommt von Ea Mythik und Goa) WoW gab es Viel Frühr und jetzt erst Steht erst War in den Verkaufsläden
> 
> ...


Kriech in deine Höhle,Brachlandchat is hier nich.


----------



## soefsn (9. Oktober 2008)

Gebt den Threadersteller doch mal eine ehrliche Antwort. Ich sage immer wieder das WOW eine Kopie aus allem ist. Am meisten haben sie bei Everquest und Everquest 2 geklaut. Natürlich wollen die WOW Spieler sowas nicht hören, aber was hat Blizzard denn selbst erfunden? Ich halte jede Wette dass sich in WOW kein Feature finden lässt was sie selbst ins Spiel gebracht haben und was es noch nirgends anders gegeben hat.

Und mal eine Liste zu machen.

Raid Instanzen ( Everquest und Everquest 2 Raid Instanzen sind ähnlich aufgebaut )

Timer ( Das Timer System gab es schon in EQ )

Mount Vielfalt ( Everquest und Everquest 2 hatten sehr viele verschiedene Mounts )

Archivement System ( Herr der Ringe Online )

Flugmounts ( Vanguard ) 

WOW Arsenal ( EQ2 Players )

Reisemöglichkeiten ( Greifen aus Everquest 2. Die für mich dreisteste Kopie überhaupt )

Usw.

Wie gesagt gibt es in WOW nichts was nicht schon in anderen Spielen gegeben hat. Aber am meisten haben sie definitiv bei Everquest geklaut. Nur leider haben sie nicht annähernd die Spieltiefe eines Everquest erreicht geschweige denn vom Content.


----------



## Chiroc (9. Oktober 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Na klar.
> 
> Blizzard = Gott...Heil dir Blizzard !!!
> 
> ...



Ich werd es nicht spielen, mich dann einem der letzten Indianerstämme in Südamerika oder so anschließen und mich freuen. Wenn diese Stämme auch mit WoW3 anfangen, werd ich allein mein dasein auf der Erde fristen und mich weiter freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arunnir (9. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Ich sage dir mal eins *"Wer zuerst da ist Mahlt zuerst"* und Blizzard und WoW Waren frühr da und haten deutlich mehr Erfolg!
> 
> War ist selberschuld wenn sie kein gescheides Mmo hinbekommen (Kein Wunder auch wenn erst jetzt ein´s kommt von Ea Mythik und Goa) WoW gab es Viel Frühr und jetzt erst Steht erst War in den Verkaufsläden
> 
> ...



Nur so nebenbei, es heisst "Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerts"!


----------



## Iodun (9. Oktober 2008)

Fakt ist das es das Warhammeruniversum schon lange vor blizzards Warcraftreihe gab. Und wie jahrelang zu lesen und Blizzard selbst zugegeben hat wurde Wacrft 1 durch Warhammer inspieriert. und das zog sich durch die ganze Reihe und von daher können die WoW-gimps sich ihre halbharten Behauptungen in ihren pelzigen Druidenhintern stecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VOTE 4 CLOSE


----------



## Avenenera (9. Oktober 2008)

Boah.. haltet doch die Klappe ihr seid alle nur lausige Kopien von Adam und Eva ... (oder Siegfried und Reu, was weiß ich)


----------



## Nexrahkk (9. Oktober 2008)

ALLE die sowas behaupten:

wow ist das erste MMORPG ist
die haben doch alles von wow geklaut
wow hat bessere grafik als lotro und co.

- habt ihr keine eigene meinung? keine augen im kopf? keine ahnung?

ich sage nur. solche leute die solche schwachsinnige kommentare schreiben, haben einfach keine ahnung, wer was von wem geklaut hat und welches spiel (MMO) überhaupt das erste war und was wow (blizzard) als standard im MMO ganre revolutioniert hat.

und überhaupt ich kann diese leute nicht leiden, die nur ein spiel die ganze zeit spielen und die anderen nicht mal testen und behaupten, deren spiel ist das beste spiel überhaupt. seit dem ersten online spiel (UO) hat sich viel und ich meine wirklich VIEL verändert.
nicht nur im bereich interface, sondern auch grafik, quests, ideen. man muss einfach der wahrheit ins gesicht schauen und sich weiter entwickeln und nicht an einem spiel hängen bleiben. das öffnet euch eine völlig neue perspektieve.

und es ist auch völlig in ordnung, dass in dieser spielbrange die entwickler sich die vorgänger online-spiele anschauen und studieren, was diese gut und was schlecht gemacht haben und machen daraus ein besseres spiel. denn genau das ist die revolution und sie wollen auch erfolgreich sein.

ein beispiel: nehmen wir age of conan. geiles spiel, geile grafik, die atmosphäre einfach klasse, revolutionäres kampfsystem, ABER. Der entwickler hats versagt. zu viele bugs, viele versprächungen, die nicht erfühlt wurden. aus diesen fehler werden die zukunftigen entwickler lernen und es besser machen. vieleicht auch so ein kampfsystem übernehmen. warum auch nicht! 

dies alles ist die evolution in der onlinespielbrange. man will dem user nur das besste bieten, damit er sich im spiel zurecht findet und den char gut steurt. den wir wollen das auch. 

ein guter beispiel auch noch die bücher. warum die bücher? na warum wohl. das beinhaltet eine idee, fantasie. doch die bücher sind im grunde alle gleich. eine sammlung mit den papierblättern und den buchstaben, die zu einem wort, dem satz, zur eine idee und fantasie den leser entführen. soll der autor jetzt sich was neues überlegen und ein völlig neues buch enwickeln? warum auch. es gibt ein standard, was sich im laufe der jahre enwickelt hat. und genau das passiert jetzt mit den onlinespielen. denn schliesslich lesen wir nicht mehr vom stein ab!

gruß und habt einfach keine angst und spaß was neues auszuprobieren und bleibt nicht in der steinzeit hängen.


----------



## Widock (9. Oktober 2008)

Wer oder was ist Blizzard?


----------



## keen. (9. Oktober 2008)

Nexrahkk schrieb:


> ....
> - habt ihr keine eigene meinung? keine augen im kopf? keine ahnung?
> ...



was erwartest du von leuten, die unter aktivem und akutem analphabetismus leiden , dass sie 
nichmal 2 buchstaben auseinander halten ( ja, WoW und WAR fangen beide mit einem "W"an... das hat nix zu heissen -.-) können und so im falschen forum landen , obwohl sie doch gerade den nächsten 
"ich bin so unfähig bitte buffed meine klasse und nerfed alle anderen!!einself"-fred
im WOW-forum aufmachen wollten....

<- jeder der das in seine signatur übernimmt bekommt von mir einen "wow(war) ist besser als war(wow)"-fred umsonst dazu!


----------



## divine83 (9. Oktober 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss mal von folgenden Dingen erzählen die mich seit wenigen Wochen beschäftigen.
> Alle meine Freunde die MMO's zocken, spielen WoW. Es ist ja das Überspiel und WAR ist ja total scheisse.
> ...



wir müssen sogar mit maus und tastatur spielen wie in wow - scheint so als würde wow zur allgemeinen verdummung beitragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - im groben sieht jedes spiel eines genres identisch aus, schon weil wir kunden es so wollen, aber es geht nicht um ui oder char gestaltung, sondern welche ziel vorgabe das spiel vorgibt 

wow und war unterscheiden sich genau in dieser schlüsselfrage und war wird auf jedenfall anhänger finden, jeder mensch hat eben andere bedürfnisse


----------



## Satus (9. Oktober 2008)

Warum muss man soviel darüber diskutieren? WoW hat einfach alle guten Ideen von anderen MMOs aubgeschaut, teilweise ein bischen weiterentwickelt und das ganze so Einsteiger freundlich wie möglich gemacht. Andere Hersteller machen genau das Gleiche.

Wer mittlerweile nicht realisiert, dass WoW von anderen geklaut hat, haben schlicht und einfach keine Ahnung vom MMO Genre.

Blöd nur, daß jetzt jeder Vollpfosten MMOs daddelt. Waren das noch herrliche Zeiten als solche Leute in Counterstrike unterwegs waren. 


@MaxIq-10 & Freunde
Übrigens, losing schreibt man mit einem "o". Ganz einfach zu merken - die Serie heißt ja nicht "loost". Da Euer Schreibstil den Eindruck eines 12 jährigen hinterlässt, sei es Euch verziehen. Jetzt aber bitte wieder zurück in Euer schönes WoW - die Zeit bis Mama zum Essen ruft oder Euch ins Bettchen bringt vergeht mitunter sehr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fastfire (9. Oktober 2008)

Satus schrieb:


> Warum muss man soviel darüber diskutieren? WoW hat einfach alle guten Ideen von anderen MMOs aubgeschaut, teilweise ein bischen weiterentwickelt und das ganze so Einsteiger freundlich wie möglich gemacht. Andere Hersteller machen genau das Gleiche.
> 
> Wer mittlerweile nicht realisiert, dass WoW von anderen geklaut hat, haben schlicht und einfach keine Ahnung vom MMO Genre.
> 
> ...




Nein Herrliche Zeiten waren es, als sich solche leute noch keinen Internet Anschluß leisten konnten!

*fg*


----------



## Verun (9. Oktober 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Das mit der Nachmache ist das nervigste überhaupt.. alles was sie an meinem Bildschirm aus WoW erkennen,
> ist natürlich geklaut von ihrem Spiel.
> Ich kann da nur sagen:
> Hat da Blizzard von allen MMO's vorher abgeguckt?
> ...



Blizzard gehört definitiv zu den innovativsten und erfolgreichsten Spieleherstellern weltweit. Beinahe jedes der Spiele, die sie entwickelt haben, wurde ein Referenzspiel oder leitete sogar neue Genres ein, die natürlich nachgemacht werden.

Zu deiner Frage:
Warhammer Online ist der indirekte Nachfolger von Dark Age of Camelot, welches lange vor WoW auf dem Markt war und sehr erfolgreich dazu. Insofern ist WoW die "Nachmache".
Viele Dinge aus DAoC wurden von Blizzard kopiert und benutzerfreundlicher gemacht (hier könnten jetzt dutzende Beispiele folgen, aber das würde zu weit vom Thema abdriften, da es wieder Diskussionsmaterial lieferte). Dennoch war es "nachgemacht".

Im Grund ist es auch nicht schlecht, wenn etwas nachgemacht wird, denn das passiert ja aus einem Grund. 
Die Frage ist nicht: "Ist es Nachgemacht?", sondern "Ist es Sinnvoll und qualitativ hochwertig?" bzw "Macht es Spaß?".


Leute, die sagen "Ist doch nur ne Nachmache" und aus allein dem Grund etwas als schlecht darstellen, haben erstens keine Ahnung vom Spiel und zweitens (genauso, wie mimimi-Leute) keine Ahnung, wie man argumentiert, denn wer War für eine Nachmache von WoW hällt, hat vielleicht einmal einen Screenshot gesehen, aber ganz sicher kein Szenario mitgespielt, geschweige denn auch nur einen mittelgroßen Burgraid mitgemacht.


----------



## makkaal (9. Oktober 2008)

> und überhaupt ich kann diese leute nicht leiden, die nur ein spiel die ganze zeit spielen und die anderen nicht mal testen und behaupten, deren spiel ist das beste spiel überhaupt.


*seufzt* Leider beschränkt sich so etwas nicht nur auf Spiele. Solch ein Verhalten gibt es auch im politischen Sinn.
Allgemeinhin bekannt als "Amerikanismus", den ich leider am eigenen Leib erfahren durfte während ich dort gelebt habe.

Lewis Black, amerikanischer Comedian, hat das einmal adressiert, und da du das so schön formuliert hast, lässt sich das sicher auch auf MMOGs anwenden.

"Wir sind das einzige Land (die einzige Community), die der Welt auf konstanter Basis erklärt, dass wir das verdammt beste Land auf der gesamten gottverdammten Welt sind (das beste Spiel des Genres spielen). Und das... ist ein klein wenig gottverdammt widerwärtig. Und das beste ist, dass der Großteil der Amerikaner (Spieler) nie in einem anderen Land vorher waren (ein anderes MMOG gespielt haben)! 
[...] Stellt euch vor, ihr würdet in einem Büro arbeiten und ein Mitarbeiter käme täglich bei euch vorbei und würde ständig brüllen: "Ich bin der geilste F*cker hier!"
Ich garantiere euch, am Ende der Woche hättet ihr ihn getötet... und gegessen, nur um seine Kraft zu besitzen."


----------



## abszu (9. Oktober 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> Fakt ist das es das Warhammeruniversum schon lange vor blizzards Warcraftreihe gab. Und wie jahrelang zu lesen und Blizzard selbst zugegeben hat wurde Wacrft 1 durch Warhammer inspieriert. und das zog sich durch die ganze Reihe und von daher können die WoW-gimps sich ihre halbharten Behauptungen in ihren pelzigen Druidenhintern stecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ursprünglich sollte Blizzard einen Lizenztitel für Warhammer entwickeln, das mit der Lizenz hat dann doch nicht geklappt, also haben sie, anstatt ein halbfertiges Spiel  wegzuschmeissen, die Spielgeschichte umgeschrieben, das Spiel angepasst und fertiggestellt. Ehrlich gesagt haben Warhammer und Warcraft abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß es in beiden Orks und Zwerge gibt, nicht mehr viel gemeinsam, und - breaking news, liebe WAAAGH-Kreischer - weder Orks noch Zwerge sind eine Erfindung von Warhammer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was Blizz alles "geklaut" haben soll - sagt mal, legt ihr ähnliche Maßstäbe auch bei anderen Spielegenres an? Jedes Spiel heutzutage ist in irgendeiner Weise von vorheriges Produkten beeinflusst. Ich glaub, euch ärgert doch nur eins: Daß WoW den Erfolg hat, den alle anderen nicht hatten und haben. Seht doch der Tatsache ins Gesicht - ohne den Erfolg von WoW würde WAR entweder immer noch in der Schublade gescheiterter Spieleentwickler verschimmeln oder wär mit einem Bruchteil des Budgets irgendwie fertig gestellt und ähnlich "erfolgreich" wie EQ und andere.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thule1291 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch alles völlig Banane, leute die pvp spielen wollen spielen Onkel Hammer, die anderen gammeln bei Tante Craft rum.


----------



## abszu (9. Oktober 2008)

Thule1291 schrieb:


> Ist doch alles völlig Banane, leute die pvp spielen wollen spielen Onkel Hammer, die anderen gammeln bei Tante Craft rum.



Ich fand McHammer schon damals scheisse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (9. Oktober 2008)

> Was Blizz alles "geklaut" haben soll - sagt mal, legt ihr ähnliche Maßstäbe auch bei anderen Spielegenres an? Jedes Spiel heutzutage ist in irgendeiner Weise von vorheriges Produkten beeinflusst. Ich glaub, euch ärgert doch nur eins: Daß WoW den Erfolg hat, den alle anderen nicht hatten und haben. Seht doch der Tatsache ins Gesicht - ohne den Erfolg von WoW würde WAR entweder immer noch in der Schublade gescheiterter Spieleentwickler verschimmeln oder wär mit einem Bruchteil des Budgets irgendwie fertig gestellt und ähnlich "erfolgreich" wie EQ und andere....


Stopfen! Das ist ein Verteidigungsargument der "Waaagh-Schreier", da ihnen ständig der völlig unfundierte Aspekt entgegengeschleudert wird, dass WAR ja angeblich alles von WoW kopiert hätte.
Der Diskussionsverlauf ist wie folgt:
"Ich mag WAR." - "WAR ist kacke, hat alles von WoW geklaut." - "Und? WoW hat auch überall geklaut." - "Uääh, stimmt ja gar nicht!"

Dem restlichen Teil deines Arguments kann ich nur teilweise zustimmen.
Sicherlich hat WoW neue Maßstäbe gesetzt, was "Erfolg" anging und hat die Branche des MMOGs aus der Nische geholt. Das bezweifeln aber auch nur die Unwissenden - du stellst es so dar, als habe die gesamte WAR Community eine Agenda gegen WoW, was Humbug ist. Viele sind erwachsen genug, um genau diesen Aspekt zu berücksichtigen und zu würdigen.
Allerdings bezeichnest du die MMOG-Vorgänger als "erfolgreich" mit ironischer Note, was mir die Nackenhaare aufstellt.
Du solltest dich damit noch einmal auseinandersetzen, was Prä-WoW in dem Genre als "Erfolg" gewertet wurde - die heutigen Effekte (namentlich Verkaufszahlen) von WoW mit damaligen Verhältnissen zu vergleichen, ist schlichtweg unpassend und disqualifiziert daher das Argument, Spiele seien davor nicht erfolgreich gewesen.


----------



## abszu (9. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Stopfen! Das ist ein Verteidigungsargument der "Waaagh-Schreier", da ihnen ständig der völlig unfundierte Aspekt entgegengeschleudert wird, dass WAR ja angeblich alles von WoW kopiert hätte.
> Der Diskussionsverlauf ist wie folgt:
> "Ich mag WAR." - "WAR ist kacke, hat alles von WoW geklaut." - "Und? WoW hat auch überall geklaut." - "Uääh, stimmt ja gar nicht!"



Ist mir Wurst, wer von wem klaut, Hauptsache das Spiel, was da letztendlich bei rauskommt, macht Spass. Klar hatte man als jemand, dem WAR am Allerwetesten vorbeigeht, beim Anblick der ersten Screenshots ein gewisses Deja Vu... aber das hat man genauso, wenn man sich das olle Ultima-UI anschaut. Was solls also...



> Dem restlichen Teil deines Arguments kann ich nur teilweise zustimmen.
> Sicherlich hat WoW neue Maßstäbe gesetzt, was "Erfolg" anging und hat die Branche des MMOGs aus der Nische geholt. Das bezweifeln aber auch nur die Unwissenden - du stellst es so dar, als habe die gesamte WAR Community eine Agenda gegen WoW, was Humbug ist. Viele sind erwachsen genug, um genau diesen Aspekt zu berücksichtigen und zu würdigen.



Viele hier verhalten sich exakt wie Ex-Eheleute/Partner: Was man meist am meisten liebte, wird später umso mehr gehasst. Erstaunlich, wie viele Leute hier einerseits so ziemlich alles von WoW schlechtreden, selber aber laut eigenen Angaben mindestens seit WoW-Release, wenn nicht gar der Beta jahrelang dabei waren...



> Allerdings bezeichnest du die MMOG-Vorgänger als "erfolgreich" mit ironischer Note, was mir die Nackenhaare aufstellt.
> Du solltest dich damit noch einmal auseinandersetzen, was Prä-WoW in dem Genre als "Erfolg" gewertet wurde - die heutigen Effekte (namentlich Verkaufszahlen) von WoW mit damaligen Verhältnissen zu vergleichen, ist schlichtweg unpassend und disqualifiziert daher das Argument, Spiele seien davor nicht erfolgreich gewesen.



Ja, auf Everquest und Co. trifft dieses ironische "erfolgreich" zu. Denn VOR WoW erfolgreiche MMORPGs hatten auch Millionen Kunden, wenn sie erfolgreich waren. Lineage 1 und 2 seien da mal exemplarisch genannt. Die paar Leute, die im Vergleich dazu von EQ oder DAoC angezogen wurden, sind nen Witz - und diese Spiele, ihre Machart sind einer der Hauptgründe, warum WoW so erfolgreich wurde. Blizzard mag vielleicht vieles gemopst haben aus anderen Spielen - aber sie haben verdammt nochmal exakt das Richtige gemopst, es wunderbar integriert und an ihre eigene Geschichte angepasst. Und so und nur so haben sie es geschafft, den MMORPG-Markt auch im Westen für ein Millionen-Publikum interessant zu machen, etwas, woran EQ, DAoC und Co. vorher kläglich gescheitert waren!


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser sinnlose Thread ist so sinnlos, dass mir im Moment kein geeignetes Sinnloses Bild einfällt, dass ich hier sinnloserweise her posten könnte, um damit zu veranschaulichen, wie sinnlos dieser sinnlose Thread ist.


----------



## Verun (9. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Und so und nur so haben sie es geschafft, den MMORPG-Markt auch im Westen für ein Millionen-Publikum interessant zu machen, etwas, woran EQ, DAoC und Co. vorher kläglich gescheitert waren!


Du vergisst die unglaubliche Werbemaschinerie zu erwähnen, die nicht zuletzt dafür verantwortlich war, daß WoW überhaupt "gesehen" wurde. Viele WoW Spieler denken immenroch, das sei das erste MMORPG der Welt (habe mit genug darüber geredet).



			
				Sorzzara schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser sinnlose Thread ist so sinnlos, dass mir im Moment kein geeignetes Sinnloses Bild einfällt, dass ich hier sinnloserweise her posten könnte, um damit zu veranschaulichen, wie sinnlos dieser sinnlose Thread ist.


Den Beitrag finde ich ziemlich sinnlos...


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Oktober 2008)

Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb passt er ja auch so gut zu diesem Thread.


Edit für unten:

Das tun wir Meep, das tun wir. Die Sache ist die, ich habe selbst WoW fast 4 Jahre lang gespielt, und steige jetzt auf ein neues Spiel um...und was muss ich tagtäglich im Forum lesen? Threads wie diesen, in denen darüber diskutiert wird, warum dieses und jenes Spiel schlechter als WoW ist (Und um nichts anderes geht es bei der ganzen "Das ist nachgemacht/nicht nachgemacht) Diskussion.

Sprich, man wird täglich mit Hass von seiten selbsternannter WoW "Fans" beschossen (Von denen viele mit BC angefangen haben zu spielen, die ergo NICHTS vom eigentlichen WoW Grundspiel kennen)...die Gegenreaktionen der WAR Anhänger erscheinen unter diesem Gesichtspunkt gleich viel verständlicher.


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

Man kann wohl zusammenfassend sagen das WoW einiges für das Genre getan hat . 
Sie hanen sich das beste aus den MMOs gezogen die damals auf dem Markt waren und haben das mit Einsteigerfreundlichkeit gewürzt . 
Dazu hatten sie den namen Warcraft und einen Ruf den jeder andere Entwickler auf dieser Welt gerne hätte . 
Das führte halt zu diesem reisen erfolg , der auch geholfen hat die MMOs aus der Nerd ecke zu holen . 
Blizzard übernimmt immernoch sachen aus anderen spielen die in ihres passen , genauso wie es bei LotR und WAR getan wird . 
Und ich als Kunde möchte das auch genau so haben . Dinge die ich in anderen spielen gemocht habe begrüsse ich doch auch bei anderen spielen . 

Ich verstehe diesen Hass gegen WoW aber auch nicht . Ich habe es auch gespielt und hatte Spass dabei . ABer irgendwann wird halt alles mal langweilig , also kommt das näste Spiel dran . 
Das macht das spiel was ich vorher gespielt habe ja nicht schlechter . Genauso wars vorher mit DAoC , SWG und AO . 

Freut euch doch einfach wenn sachen übernommen werden die auch in "eurem" spiel sinn machen .


----------



## abszu (9. Oktober 2008)

Verun schrieb:


> Du vergisst die unglaubliche Werbemaschinerie zu erwähnen, die nicht zuletzt dafür verantwortlich war, daß WoW überhaupt "gesehen" wurde. Viele WoW Spieler denken immenroch, das sei das erste MMORPG der Welt (habe mit genug darüber geredet).



Wie präsent waren denn die Leute mit ihren DAoC, EQ etc. in den Medien? Ich selber hab auch erst 2002 durch nen Bekannten, der selber DAoC zockte, erfahren, daß so etwas wie DAoC existiert! Gutes Marketing gehört nunmal zum Business, dies ist doch nichts Verwerfliches - hier gilt eben das, was ich schon über Spielinhalte sagte: Blizzard hat auch hier, beim Marketing, das richtig gemacht, wozu andere aus welchen Gründen auch immer unfähig waren!
Abgesehen davon, die BESTE Werbung für WoW war eh die OpenBeta OHNE NDA. Die Leute spielten eine Beta, die bereits so perfekt und poliert war, daß sie in helle Begeisterung ausbrachen. Genauso wurden vermutlich verdammt viele Leute für WoW geworben: Durch schlichte Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda.


----------



## makkaal (9. Oktober 2008)

> Ist mir Wurst, wer von wem klaut, Hauptsache das Spiel, was da letztendlich bei rauskommt, macht Spass.


So sehe ich das auch - nur das Verteidigungsargument ("WoW hat genauso übernommen") als Angriff zu nutzen ist in meinen Augen eine Kreisbewegung. Auf nichts mehr wollte ich hinaus. WAR-Spielern wurde zuerst unter die Nase gehalten, WAR habe von WoW geklaut. *zuckt mit den Schultern* Wo da etwas schlechtes sein soll, sehe ich noch immer nicht.



> Viele hier verhalten sich exakt wie Ex-Eheleute/Partner: Was man meist am meisten liebte, wird später umso mehr gehasst. Erstaunlich, wie viele Leute hier einerseits so ziemlich alles von WoW schlechtreden, selber aber laut eigenen Angaben mindestens seit WoW-Release, wenn nicht gar der Beta jahrelang dabei waren...


Stimmt allerdings. Nur bitte ich darum, nicht alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. Ich habe lang WoW gespielt und kann die Faszination noch immer sehr gut nachvollziehen, da ich ihr selbst lang unterlag - und nur weil es mir keinen Spaß mehr bereitet, behaupte ich doch nicht, es sein schlecht.
Vor diesem Hintergrund kann ich weder die eine, noch die andere Partei begreifen.



> Ja, auf Everquest und Co. trifft dieses ironische "erfolgreich" zu. Denn VOR WoW erfolgreiche MMORPGs hatten auch Millionen Kunden, wenn sie erfolgreich waren. Lineage 1 und 2 seien da mal exemplarisch genannt. Die paar Leute, die im Vergleich dazu von EQ oder DAoC angezogen wurden, sind nen Witz - und diese Spiele, ihre Machart sind einer der Hauptgründe, warum WoW so erfolgreich wurde. Blizzard mag vielleicht vieles gemopst haben aus anderen Spielen - aber sie haben verdammt nochmal exakt das Richtige gemopst, es wunderbar integriert und an ihre eigene Geschichte angepasst. Und so und nur so haben sie es geschafft, den MMORPG-Markt auch im Westen für ein Millionen-Publikum interessant zu machen, etwas, woran EQ, DAoC und Co. vorher kläglich gescheitert waren!


Ich habe deine Aussage nochmal geprüft und ziehe hiermit mein Argument zurück. Im Gegensatz zu Linage (1/2) sind die anderen tatsächlich nicht einmal annähernd als "erfolgreich" zu bezeichnen. 

Abschließend: Ich habe nie behauptet, Übernahme von Features sei etwas Schlechtes - weder bei WoW noch WAR. Die einzige Kritik, die ich äußerte, hatte etwas mit deinem Eingangsargument zu tun, mit dem ich nicht einverstanden war.
Auch Spiele sind einer Art Evolution unterworfen, das haben die Erscheinungen ab WoW für mich eindeutig bewiesen. Verdammt man aber die Übernahme bekannter Einzelteile, blockiert man diese Weiterentwicklung.
Vor diesem Hintergrund... ach, ich hab es schon so oft gesagt.
Ich halte einfach nur das Argument "Spiel X hat von Y und Z geklaut" für absolut hirnrissig.



> Freut euch doch einfach wenn sachen übernommen werden die auch in "eurem" spiel sinn machen .


Genau das tun wir. Zumindest ein Teil von uns, währenddessen dürfen wir uns von anderen Nicht-Fans anhören, dass genau dieser Umstand ja so furchtbar schlimm sei und damit die Qualität des Spiels angeblich runterziehe. Meine Meinung dazu: Siehe oben.


----------



## Verun (9. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Das tun wir Meep, das tun wir. Die Sache ist die, ich habe selbst WoW fast 4 Jahre lang gespielt, und steige jetzt auf ein neues Spiel um...und was muss ich tagtäglich im Forum lesen? Threads wie diesen, in denen darüber diskutiert wird, warum dieses und jenes Spiel schlechter als WoW ist (Und um nichts anderes geht es bei der ganzen "Das ist nachgemacht/nicht nachgemacht) Diskussion.
> 
> Sprich, man wird täglich mit Hass von seiten selbsternannter WoW "Fans" beschossen (Von denen viele mit BC angefangen haben zu spielen, die ergo NICHTS vom eigentlichen WoW Grundspiel kennen)...die Gegenreaktionen der WAR Anhänger erscheinen unter diesem Gesichtspunkt gleich viel verständlicher.



Welch ein Schmarn!
Das ist kein Vergleichsthread o_O
Es geht darum, ob nun der eine zuerst da war, oder der andere und ob das überhaupt schlimm ist. Ein direkter Qualitätsvergleich wurde, so wie man im Thread nachlesen kann sogar für blödsinnig erklärt.


----------



## Brimbur (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde die Frage, wer von wem klaut stellt sich hier doch eigentlich gar nicht! Diese Frage ist im Endeffekt auch total irrelevant und vereinfacht nur ganz einfach eine richtige sachliche Sichtweise auf die Dinge.

Wie schon von vielen festgestellt hat WoW das Rad nicht neu erfunden und beansprucht es auch gar nicht für sich! Es gibt aber durchaus eine Menge Faktoren, die WoW einfach begünstigen:

1. WoW kam relativ Konkurenzlos auf den Markt. Die MMORPG Community hat ein Spiel im frischen look vorgesetzt bekommen. 

2. WoW hat die welt der MMORPG`s vereinfacht. Kein monatelanges Grinden für Lvl´ups oder crafting items. 

3. WoW bedient alle Gamerfacetten. Der "casual-gamer", den "PVP Junkie", den "Hardchoregamer". Jeder wird auf die Art und weise wie er das spiel spielt niemals zum Ende kommen. 

4. Es ist solo relativ gut Spielbar und in Gruppen/Raids.

5. Items Items Items... sammeln war schon immer eine Menschliche Leidenschaft.

6. Community... wer Freunde hat will sie ungerne aufgeben (auch deswegen wird sich WoW noch eine Ganze Weile oben halten.)


---> Im Endeffekt hat WoW den Sprung von einem "Nerd-Genre" zu einem "Salonfähigen Genre"  geschaffen. Vielleicht nicht durch Innovation, sondern durch Umsetzung. Ich nenne WoW immer die Popmusik unter den MMO´s. Ich glaube das trifft es ganz gut.

Hört auf mit den geklaut von... im endeffekt wird sich das beste Spiel wohl durchsdetzen und gekauft und gespielt werden. Und seien wir mal ehrlich, ob die Idee dahinter nun geklaut ist oder eigenständig entwickelt ist doch relativ egal, solange es spass macht. Oder?!?


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> *"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal F...... halten!"*




Wie Ich jedesmal drüber lachen muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Oktober 2008)

Schmarren schreibt man mit e. Und zwei r. (Bei Verballhornung Österreichischen Mundartgutes werd ich giftig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und wie das ein Vergleichsthread ist. Nur läuft die Diskussion "Ist WoW oder WAR besser" hier eben nicht direkt, sonder hintergründig, getragen auf der mehr als schwachsinnigen Bühne, "Welche Spielefirma hat von welcher anderen geklaut"

Insofern gesehn, hat NIEMAND etwas vom anderen geklaut...alle ELemente, eine Skilleiste, XP Balken, Minimaps, Chatfenster, und und und gab es davor schon, ja, mit vor meine ich lange vor DAoC in:

Anderen Games: Die Minimap ist zb. eine Erfindung des Strategie - Genres, Skilleisten gabs schon in den frühen Rollenspielen
Chatrooms: Ja, das Chatfenster ist wirklich was neues, ne?

Deswegen: Sinnlos.


----------



## Verun (9. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Schmarren schreibt man mit e. Und zwei r. (Bei Verballhornung Österreichischen Mundartgutes werd ich giftig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh Gott manche könnens einfach nicht auf sich sitzen lassen. Es hat keinen Zweck, da ichs besser weiß, muss ich darauf nicht antworten.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Oktober 2008)

Unser Zwiegespräch erinnert mich gerade an die Szene aus "Mel Brook´s: Dracula, Tot aber glücklich", als sie beide das letzte Wort haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag dazu nur: Puschka! *Sargzuknall*


----------



## Murradin (9. Oktober 2008)

wir sollten MMO Religionen gründen und uns dann 
untereinander hassen... kirchen bauen und krieg führen.
hmm nööö.....stümmt
alles schwachfug ..
spielt das eine oder das andere und lassts gut sein ...-.-

ne ne ne


----------



## makkaal (9. Oktober 2008)

> wir solltem MMO Religionen gründen und uns dann
> untereinander hassen... kirchen bauen und krieg führen.


Moment, willst du damit sagen, wir könnten mit dem Ramsch, der auf diesem Forum stattfindet, auch noch Geld verdienen? Hmmmmm... /ponder


----------



## Mekhet (9. Oktober 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> wir sollten MMO Religionen gründen und uns dann
> untereinander hassen... kirchen bauen und krieg führen.
> ...




Das nennen wir dann Warhammer, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stelzze (9. Oktober 2008)

WAR ist etwas ganz anderes mit föllig anderen Prinzip, ok vielciht sind die einen oder anderen Sachen von WoW aber was soll man machen das war das erste große Onlinespiel das hat halt schon alles da kann man nciht mehr so viele Sachen anderes machen.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Moment, willst du damit sagen, wir könnten mit dem Ramsch, der auf diesem Forum stattfindet, auch noch Geld verdienen? Hmmmmm... /ponder



Wenn du dir ankuckst womit L. Ron Hubbard, der Scientology-Gründer sein Geld verdient hat (und seine "Erben" es noch heute tun) dann sind wir hier sogar auf einem sehr hohem kreativen und literarischen Niveau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taribar (9. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Oh nein!! Opel hat das Auto nachgemacht....dabei hat's doch Ford erfunden!




ne mercedes benz


----------



## Cressari (9. Oktober 2008)

Deine Freunde sind Idioten!


----------



## hansi79 (9. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Ursprünglich sollte Blizzard einen Lizenztitel für Warhammer entwickeln, das mit der Lizenz hat dann doch nicht geklappt, also haben sie, anstatt ein halbfertiges Spiel  wegzuschmeissen, die Spielgeschichte umgeschrieben, das Spiel angepasst und fertiggestellt. Ehrlich gesagt haben Warhammer und Warcraft abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß es in beiden Orks und Zwerge gibt, nicht mehr viel gemeinsam, und - breaking news, liebe WAAAGH-Kreischer - weder Orks noch Zwerge sind eine Erfindung von Warhammer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö erfindung nicht aber in HDR gab es keine Grünen Orc`s und auch in der MYthologie gibt es keine referenzen darüber. Ergo die Grünen Orc`s hatte Warhammer. Games Worksshop wacht über die Lizenz und damals wollte Blizz sachen in das Spiel einbinden das ganz und garnicht zu Warhammer passte und deshalb endzogen sie ihnen die Lizenz und müssen für die Orc`S gebühren zahlen. Denn die rechte für die Orcs liegen nunmal bei GW


----------



## abszu (9. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Nö erfindung nicht aber in HDR gab es keine Grünen Orc`s und auch in der MYthologie gibt es keine referenzen darüber. Ergo die Grünen Orc`s hatte Warhammer. Games Worksshop wacht über die Lizenz und damals wollte Blizz sachen in das Spiel einbinden das ganz und garnicht zu Warhammer passte und deshalb endzogen sie ihnen die Lizenz und müssen für die Orc`S gebühren zahlen. Denn die rechte für die Orcs liegen nunmal bei GW



Rechte an Orcs?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na, das wird teuer.... wenn ich da an die vielen Spiele mit Orcs denke... so ein Bullshit! Wenns danach ginge, müsste die gesamte Gamesbranche sich dumm und dusselig zahlen an die Erben von Tolkien und Co.!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Rechte an Orcs?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Könnten sie gerne versuchen, sie kämen damit in den meisten Fällen aber nicht durch. Die Orks, die Warhammer, D&D, DSA und die ganzen anderen Tabletops geprägt haben, haben mit Tolkien eigentlich nur den Namen gemein. Das was bei Tolkien "Ork" hieß läuft in anderen Universen unter "Dunkelelf" (wenn auch weniger degeneriert). Die meisten Fantasy-Orks die heutzutage existieren sind eher sowas wie Affenmenschen - blöd, kräftig und aggressiv - und keine durch Folter gebrochenen Angehörigen einer ehemaligen Hochrasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und solche Versuche sind durchaus üblich. Games Workshop selbst hätte beinahe ziemlich viel blechen müssen, wegen ihrer Benutzung des Begriffes "Space Marine". Was sie davor gerettet hat war nur der schon ziemlich breit ausgerollte und vom durchschnittlichen Weltraumsoldaten sehr weit entfernte Hintergrund.


----------



## abszu (10. Oktober 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Könnten sie gerne versuchen, sie kämen damit in den meisten Fällen aber nicht durch. Die Orks, die Warhammer, D&D, DSA und die ganzen anderen Tabletops geprägt haben, haben mit Tolkien eigentlich nur den Namen gemein. Das was bei Tolkien "Ork" hieß läuft in anderen Universen unter "Dunkelelf" (wenn auch weniger degeneriert). Die meisten Fantasy-Orks die heutzutage existieren sind eher sowas wie Affenmenschen - blöd, kräftig und aggressiv - und keine durch Folter gebrochenen Angehörigen einer ehemaligen Hochrasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Anmerkung bezog sich auf das Tolkiensche Gesamtpaket, nicht nur auf Orks. Wenn man bedenkt, was davon alles nachträglich irgendwie und irgendwo verwurstelt wurde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich halte die von Hansi79 gebrachte Vorstellung schlicht für absurd, daß ein Fantasy-Produzent von nem anderen Fantasy-Produzenten Lizenzgebühren verlangen täte für allgemeinen Kram wie Orks, Elfen, Zwerge, Drachen und so weiter...


----------



## hansi79 (10. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Meine Anmerkung bezog sich auf das Tolkiensche Gesamtpaket, nicht nur auf Orks. Wenn man bedenkt, was davon alles nachträglich irgendwie und irgendwo verwurstelt wurde..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Absurt nicht, les mal ein Codex da stehen normalerweise immer Hinweise, Tolkin hatte ja keine Grünen Orcs, vor 25 Jahren gab es KEINE PC oder Video Spiele mit solchen viechern. Und mir ist auch kein TT bekannt das Älter als GW ist und heute noch exestiert und ich meinte ja nicht orcs speziell sondern die farbe "Grün" die gabs bei Tolkin nicht und in der Mythologie erst recht nicht. Noch was die eingetragenen Marken rechte an den Orc`s liegen bei GW und Tolkin ist eien Andere Schiene aber das Blizz die Orcs von GW hat ist ja nicht streitig sondern seit WC1 bekannt


----------



## Lord Finster (10. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Meine Anmerkung bezog sich auf das Tolkiensche Gesamtpaket, nicht nur auf Orks. Wenn man bedenkt, was davon alles nachträglich irgendwie und irgendwo verwurstelt wurde..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lizenzgebühren kann man nur für etwas verlangen, was man selbst erfunden hat und Tolkiens einzige eigene Schöpfung sind die Hobbits - damit hat ja auch alles angefangen.
Tolkiens großer Verdienst war es, die Perlen nordischer, keltischer und romanischer Mythologie vor einem gemeinsamen Hintergrund zu verbinden. Was Tolkien als "Orks" bezeichnet sind die Schwarzalben der Skalden. Drachen sind ja nun allgemein bekanntes Kulturgut - wenn auch in vielen unterschiedlichen Erscheinungsformen und was Trolle angeht, da gibt's gleich drei Quellen: die Skalden kannten Trolle als Menschenfresser, die Samen kennen Trolle als lästige Hausgeister und den Kelten waren Trolle als Wesen der UNterwelt bekannt, die an bestimmten Orten und Zeiten von der ANderswelt ins Diesseits wechseln konnten und nur durch Feuer dorthin zurückgeschickt werden konnten - das nur als ein paar Ausschnitte.

Wenn überhaupt, so müßte auch Tolkien zahlen - nur an wen?


----------



## abszu (10. Oktober 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Absurt nicht, les mal ein Codex da stehen normalerweise immer Hinweise, Tolkin hatte ja keine Grünen Orcs, vor 25 Jahren gab es KEINE PC oder Video Spiele mit solchen viechern. Und mir ist auch kein TT bekannt das Älter als GW ist und heute noch exestiert und ich meinte ja nicht orcs speziell sondern die farbe "Grün" die gabs bei Tolkin nicht und in der Mythologie erst recht nicht. Noch was die eingetragenen Marken rechte an den Orc`s liegen bei GW und Tolkin ist eien Andere Schiene aber das Blizz die Orcs von GW hat ist ja nicht streitig sondern seit WC1 bekannt



Man, nur weil die hier die eine oder da die andere Farbe haben, ist das keine originäre Erfindung! Und was Tabletops angeht, kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber es gibt definitiv mehr als das, was Computerspiele beeinflusst. Da nenn ich direkt mal Dungeons&Dragons als Pen & Paper RPG, mit ner Menge Würfeln und all so was, das ist definitiv älter als WAR - und es hatte auch Zwerge, Elfen und Orks. Naja, Halborks, aber wurst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und was wollen wir wetten, daß Warhammer genau DAVON sehr stark beeinflusst wurde? D&D war quasi der Großvater aller Fantasy-Games!


----------



## andaca (10. Oktober 2008)

hallöchen.

mal ganz abgesehen davon das die äußeruzngen deiner freunde total kindisch sind, sind sie auch falsch.

ganz zu anfang mal:

Blizzard hat sich damals die inspiration für das erste Warcraft vom Games Workshop, den erfindern der warhammer welt, abgeschaut.
wenn man es also genau nimmt, hat blizzard alles abgekupfert.

was das gameplay angeht...

würdest du versuchen etwas, das gut funktioniert, neu zu erfinden und gefahr laufen es schlechter zu machen?
das wäre doch blödsin.

ich muss sagen das ich persönlich es sehr gut fand nach drei jahren wow mich ganz natürlich zurecht zu finden in der spiele welt. weil mir damals schon aufgefallen ist das wow durch und durch intuitiv funktioniert. und es ist gut das WAR auf dessen spuren wandelt. denn schließlich sind sie die wahren geistigen entwickler von allem.
und ich finde das game sehr toll.

mfg, Anda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (10. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Lizenzgebühren kann man nur für etwas verlangen, was man selbst erfunden hat und Tolkiens einzige eigene Schöpfung sind die Hobbits - damit hat ja auch alles angefangen.
> Tolkiens großer Verdienst war es, die Perlen nordischer, keltischer und romanischer Mythologie vor einem gemeinsamen Hintergrund zu verbinden. Was Tolkien als "Orks" bezeichnet sind die Schwarzalben der Skalden. Drachen sind ja nun allgemein bekanntes Kulturgut - wenn auch in vielen unterschiedlichen Erscheinungsformen und was Trolle angeht, da gibt's gleich drei Quellen: die Skalden kannten Trolle als Menschenfresser, die Samen kennen Trolle als lästige Hausgeister und den Kelten waren Trolle als Wesen der UNterwelt bekannt, die an bestimmten Orten und Zeiten von der ANderswelt ins Diesseits wechseln konnten und nur durch Feuer dorthin zurückgeschickt werden konnten - das nur als ein paar Ausschnitte.
> 
> Wenn überhaupt, so müßte auch Tolkien zahlen - nur an wen?




Nunja, Tolkien hat alte Märchen und Sagen zu was eigenem verarbeitet. Ansonsten, guter Beitrag, aber irgendwie beschleicht mich zunehmend das Gefühl, du antwortest entweder dem Falschen oder hast meinen Beitrag falsch verstanden. Nicht ICH war es, der diesen Schnack von Lizenzgebühren für Orks aufbrachte - ich hab dagegen argumentiert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@andaca: Danke für den typischen "Der Thread hat 8 Seiten, aber mehr als den ersten Beitrag zu lesen schaff ich nicht" - Beitrag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soireen (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe das nicht. Das Spiel wurde doch so konzipiert, dass NICHT zwischen einzelnen MMORPG´s verglichen werden soll / kann. Der Fokus von WAR ist absolut einzigartig. Derartige debatten sind super sinnlos. Huhn oder Ei?


----------



## abszu (10. Oktober 2008)

Soireen schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht. Das Spiel wurde doch so konzipiert, dass NICHT zwischen einzelnen MMORPG´s verglichen werden soll / kann. Der Fokus von WAR ist absolut einzigartig. Derartige debatten sind super sinnlos. Huhn oder Ei?



/ironie on: Hm.. ich schleich mit nem Zwerg durchs Gebüsch und hau nem Ork auffe Mütze - oder umgekehrt. Was genau ist daran einzigartig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /ironie off


Okay, ernsthaft: Man macht Vergleiche, um Unterschiede zu erkennen! Wie soll man denn feststellen, welches Spiel einem mehr liegt, wenn man NICHT vergleicht?


----------



## SavatageRoyo (11. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde ja Pong hat von WoW geklaut, da hab ich auch schon 2 Striche gleichzeitig gesehn.


----------



## abszu (11. Oktober 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja Pong hat von WoW geklaut, da hab ich auch schon 2 Striche gleichzeitig gesehn.



Ach, wie lustig, Kindchen...


----------



## SavatageRoyo (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja der grösste Brüller wars jetzt nicht, aber wie soll man bei so nem Thema noch ernst bleiben. Ich hör sie doch noch als wäre es gestern gewesen, wie sie Azeroth stürmten im Glauben sie hätten das erste MMO der Geschichte entdeckt. Süß waren sie, wenn sie später verlautbaren liesen "Jojo wir hamn ja Ragnarok auf Farmstatus."  ..."Wa wa watt iss? oO"*kicher*

Sämtliche etablierte Begriffe wurden durch neue trendy Begriffe ersetzt oder zweckentfremdet weil man eh nicht wusste von was man eigentlich redet. Hauptsache alles was man aufgeschnappt hat irgendwie unpassend in die Sätze eingebaut.  
Und das ist eigentlich die Moral von der Geschichte wenn hier zum 1000 mal das Thema angegangen wird ob WoW das Rad erfunden hat oder offensichtlich ein paar Jahre zu spät war. Aber das haben hier ja eigentlich auch einige vor mir schon erwähnt.
Btw Blizzard steht Allgemein im Ruf "Sie kopieren aber Sie machen es gut!"
Und jetzt hab ich mich dummerweise doch an dieser dünnen Nonsensdiskussion beteiligt. 

Achja, wer mit WoW entjungfert wurde ist n n00b oder wie sagt ihr da heutzutage dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (11. Oktober 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> Ja der grösste Brüller wars jetzt nicht, aber wie soll man bei so nem Thema noch ernst bleiben. Ich hör sie doch noch als wäre es gestern gewesen, wie sie Azeroth stürmten im Glauben sie hätten das erste MMO der Geschichte entdeckt. Süß waren sie, wenn sie später verlautbaren liesen "Jojo wir hamn ja Ragnarok auf Farmstatus."  ..."Wa wa watt iss? oO"*kicher*
> 
> Sämtliche etablierte Begriffe wurden durch neue trendy Begriffe ersetzt oder zweckentfremdet weil man eh nicht wusste von was man eigentlich redet. Hauptsache alles was man aufgeschnappt hat irgendwie unpassend in die Sätze eingebaut.
> Und das ist eigentlich die Moral von der Geschichte wenn hier zum 1000 mal das Thema angegangen wird ob WoW das Rad erfunden hat oder offensichtlich ein paar Jahre zu spät war. Aber das haben hier ja eigentlich auch einige vor mir schon erwähnt.



Schön, daß du scheinbar schon MMORPGs zocktest, als für die meisten anderen noch nichtmal Internet verfügbar war. Fakt ist aber, das WoW tatsächlich in  gewisser Weise das ERSTE seiner Art war - das erste in der Kombination von Welt, Klassen, Rassen, Fähigkeiten, Einsteugerfreundlichkeit, Spielbarkeit, Bugfreiheit usw. usf., Dinge, an denen fast alle anderen MMORPGs davor und danach in der einen oder anderen Weise scheierten.



> Btw Blizzard steht Allgemein im Ruf "Sie kopieren aber Sie machen es gut!"
> Und jetzt hab ich mich dummerweise doch an dieser dünnen Nonsensdiskussion beteiligt.



Wir reden hier tatsächlich von Blizzard? Der Firma, die mit Warcraft, Starcraft, Diablo 3 der genialsten und eigenständigsten Spiele wie dazugehöriger Welten geschaffen hat? Und das tun wir tatsächlich in einem Forum, wo es um ein von *Electronic Arts* vertriebenes Spiel geht?! Ich lach mich schlapp... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gib zu, das war nen Scherz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Achja, wer mit WoW entjungfert wurde ist n n00b oder wie sagt ihr da heutzutage dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jung, entjungfert wurd ich, als die meisten WAAAGH-Kreischer vermutlich noch als Quark im Schaufenster gelegen haben - sowohl in Hinsicht auf Computerspiele wie auch in anderer Hinsicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wir reden hier tatsächlich von Blizzard? Der Firma, die mit Warcraft, Starcraft, Diablo 3 der genialsten und eigenständigsten Spiele wie dazugehöriger Welten geschaffen hat?



Im Falle von Warcraft eher "geschaffen und wieder zerstört". Ich verweise da nur mal auf meine Signatur und den Youtube-Link darin. Irgendjemand bei Blizzard hat absolut keine Ahnung davon was es heißt eine konsistente Fantasy-Welt zu pflegen. Sag was du willst, aber EA hin oder her, da ist das Warhammer-Universum immer noch wesentlich durchdachter. Und Mythic hat von allen Seiten Lob bekommen, dass diese Welt super umgesetzt wäre. Der einzige Kritikpunkt den es gibt ist, dass die Welt in der Literatur nochmal einen Schritt düsterer und blutiger rüberkommt.

Und weder die Welten von WarCraft noch von StarCraft waren je sonderlich eigenständig. Man riecht an jeder Ecke, aus welchen Filmen, Büchern oder anderen Quellen die Autoren ihre Ideen hatten. Wenn man schon "klaut", dann bitte nicht so dass es ein Laie auf den ersten Blick merkt. Und ja, ich weiß wovon ich rede. Ich schreibe selbst und zwar nicht gerade wenig. Und mir fällt immer mal wieder auf, dass Blizzard nicht gerade sonderlich einfallsreich ist was Plotwendungen und Charaktere angeht.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. Oktober 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und mir fällt immer mal wieder auf, dass Blizzard nicht gerade sonderlich einfallsreich ist was Plotwendungen und Charaktere angeht.



Nicht nur dir, nehmen wir mal die 

Starcraft Story:

Held kämpft gegen erste anzeichen der Zerg, kommt dabei darauf das sein System über leichen geht und wechselt die Seiten, das neue System erweist sich als noch schlimmer und lässt die Bösen die Heldin verspachteln. Held setzt sich ab Kapitel 1 fertig.
Kapitel 2, die Bösen, die Heldin wird erschaffen und sorgt über ein paar Missionen hinweg das sich der Oberbösewicht (Overlord) auf der Heimatwelt der Feinde festkettet.
Kapitel 3, die Guten sorgen über mehrere Missionen dafür das alles was sie haben gegen das Feindliche Heer eingesetzt wird und vernichten den großen Bösen Feind.

Warcraft Story:

Guter Prinz kämpft gegen die ersten anzeichen der Story, das ganze gesülze der Guten ist ihm zu wenig und er macht sich mit seinen eigenen Rabiaten Methoden auf den Weg, macht noch eine Stadt nieder und folgt dem Bösen in dessen Heimat. Dort lässt er seinen Freund durch einen Unfall töten, macht noch den Bösen fertig und setzt sich ab.
Kapitel 2 die Untoten, Held kommt heim, meuchelt erstmal seinen Vater, erschafft einen Bösen verbündeten und sorgt im laufe der Story das der Oberbösewicht (Archimode) sich nach Azeroth begeben kann.
Kapitel 3, die Orks, da habe sie sich was neues einfallen lassen um den Niedergang der Nachtelfen besser zu beschreiben, aber das hätten sie auch eigentlich rauslassen können.
Kapitel 4. Die Guten sorgen erstmal dafür das alles was Kämpfen kann gegen das feindliche Heer kämpfen kann und vernichten den großen Bösen Feind.

Starcraft Addon:
Die Protos sind dabei aus ihrer Heimat zu flüchten und sorgen dafür das ihn ihrer neuen Heimat keine Zerg mehr operieren können.
Die Terraner müssen erstmal interne streitigkeiten beseitigen und stürzen sich dann auf die Bösen.
Die Zerg steigen auf und beseitigen am Ende in einer riesigen Schlacht die Truppen aus Terranern und Protos, das böse hat gesiegt und wir müssen auf den nächsten Teil warten.

Warcraft Addon.
Die Nachtelfen setzen Illidan nach und versuchen ihn an seinen Operationen zu hindern.
Die Menschen gehen nach internen streitigkeiten auseinander, und die Blutelfen helfen Illidan sich in der Scherbenwelt den Thron vom Bösen (Magtheridon) zu sichern.
Die Untoten steigen auf, und am Ende besiegt Arthas in einer gigantischen Schlacht Elfen und Nagas, das Böse triumphiert und wir warten auf den nächsten Teil.

Ich seh da sehr viele Vergleiche zwischen den Storys, klar kann man sich über vieles Streiten aber das Rahmenprogramm und einige Haupthandlungsteile sind fast identisch.

Diablo ist ansich auch eines der genialen Spielsysteme, nur frag man sich halt wieviel Diablo ist es noch nachdem die halbe Manschaft weg ist und an Hellgate London sich aufgearbeitet hat.


----------



## abszu (11. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt ja nen Knall. Könnte mich ja nun über das einfallslose Warhammer-Universum auslassen.. aber wisst ihr was? Das überlass ich Wikipedia:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_Fantasy

Fazit: Für Warhammer hat man sich schlichtweg GARNICHTS eigenes ausgedacht, sondern einfach unsere gute alte Erde etwas verfremdet. Hui, wie innovativ! Wenn ich das vergleiche mit Sachen ala D&D oder eben auch Diablo oder so, kommt nix gutes raus für Mythic.


So, und nun? Was genau hilfts nun, ob Mythic oder Blizzard oder wer auch immer nun super einfallsreich oder total einfallslos sind, bei der Frage, ob die Spiele Spass machen? Eben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja nen Knall. Könnte mich ja nun über das einfallslose Warhammer-Universum auslassen.. aber wisst ihr was? Das überlass ich Wikipedia:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_Fantasy
> 
> Fazit: Für Warhammer hat man sich schlichtweg GARNICHTS eigenes ausgedacht, sondern einfach unsere gute alte Erde etwas verfremdet. Hui, wie innovativ! Wenn ich das vergleiche mit Sachen ala D&D oder eben auch Diablo oder so, kommt nix gutes raus für Mythic.



Und trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) kann Warhammer ein konsistenteres Universum vorweisen. Mal davon abgesehen dass eine Verfremdung unserer Erde auf diese beinahe ironische Weise auch schon wieder einzigartig ist.

Zum Thema D&D kann ich persönlich nichts sagen, weil mich das System schon immer angewidert hat und ich mich deshalb nie wirklich damit auseinandergesetzt habe, wenn man mal von Baldurs Gate und Icewind Dale samt Nachfolgern, Planescape Torment und NWN 2 absieht.

Vor allem im Bereich der Charaktere stinkt Blizzard ja nun glorreich ab, zumindest was Warcraft angeht. Wenn wir das "Small Universe"-Syndrom mal beiseite lassen, was an und für sich schon mal peinlich genug ist, was haben wir denn an "großen Ikonen" bei WC?

Illidan? Ein Feigling und Opportunist, der bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit den Auftraggeber wechselt und sich ganz böse missverstanden fühlt, wenn man ihn als "Verräter" bezeichnet?
Arthas? Die Fantasy-Version von Anakin "Mimimi, keiner hat mich lieb, alle sind so gemein zu mir!" Skywalker, das verzogene Balg, das vom Bösen verführt wird?
Thrall? Die x-te Version von Spartakus-meets-Jesus, der Befreier der Sklaven mit einer Vision?

Und wenn die Storyschreiber dann mal einen Kreativitätserguss haben dann landen auf Azeroth fliegende Untertassen mit Dämonen-Aliens samt russischem Akzent. Wär ja unheimlich komisch, wenn man nicht wüsste dass die Spaßvögel das ernst meinen...



> So, und nun? Was genau hilfts nun, ob Mythic oder Blizzard oder wer auch immer nun super einfallsreich oder total einfallslos sind, bei der Frage, ob die Spiele Spass machen? Eben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß ja dass die Ansprüche von WoW-Spielern insbesondere und Blizzard-Fans im Allgemeinen eher gegen den absoluten Nullpunkt tendieren, aber für mich macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob eine Welt einfach nur ein bunter Zirkus von Popkulturreferenzen ist (Warcraft) oder einen wirklich einheitlichen Gesamteindruck vermittelt (Warhammer). Aus dem Grund war mir im RTS-Bereich auch die C&C-Reihe immer lieber als Warcraft (Starcraft hatte wenigstens den Sci-Fi-Bonus), alleine vom Storytelling her.


----------



## Siccaria (11. Oktober 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja dass die Ansprüche von WoW-Spielern insbesondere und Blizzard-Fans im Allgemeinen eher gegen den absoluten Nullpunkt tendieren, aber für mich macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob eine Welt einfach nur ein bunter Zirkus von Popkulturreferenzen ist (Warcraft) oder einen wirklich einheitlichen Gesamteindruck vermittelt (Warhammer). Aus dem Grund war mir im RTS-Bereich auch die C&C-Reihe immer lieber als Warcraft (Starcraft hatte wenigstens den Sci-Fi-Bonus), alleine vom Storytelling her.


Hm. Abgesehen davon das es mir ebenfalls ziemlich egal ist woher die Anleihen jetzt zu welchen Anteilen stammen...
So ganz runtermachen würd ich WoW in dem Zusammenhang nun auch wieder nicht, die ganze Storyline um die Draenei zum Beispiel (auch wenn viele sie nicht mögen... aber das ist ja eine Geschmacksfrage)  ist schon recht einzigartig für diese Art der Fantasy. 
Warhammer umgekehrt hat auch einige Dinge in der Hintergrundgeschichte die durchaus 'Originale' von GW sind.

Warum ist es denn für einige so wichtig was nun wo zum ersten mal aufgetaucht ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ramsleier (11. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Scheisse...du hast recht! Flamed OPEL!!!!


ich arbeite für ford, und finde es eine echte schweinerei das opel einfach unsere autos nachgebaut hat! also echt jetz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (11. Oktober 2008)

Volkswagen > Opel


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Warum ist es denn für einige so wichtig was nun wo zum ersten mal aufgetaucht ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo hab ich was von "zuerst aufgetaucht" gesagt?

Worum es mir ging - und in diesem Zusammenhang vielen Dank für die Draenei-Steilvorlage - ist dass Blizzard nicht in der Lage ist ein Universum wirklich zu pflegen und stattdessen einfach nur alles reinwerfen, was der kleinste Bruder des hinterletzten Azubis der Designabteilung gerade für unheimlich cool hält. Siehe solche lächerlichen Geschichten wie die Draenei oder das stark Star Wars-artige Itemdesign aus BC.

Ich hab dieses Video schließlich nicht umsonst in meiner Signatur. Die Draenei sind für mich ein Paradebeispiel dafür, was ich mir als Hobbyautor niemals (wieder) erlauben werde - und zwar Elemente in eine Geschichte einzuführen die dort nicht hineinpassen. Die Draenei in Warcraft zu packen war, als hätte man Orks in Star Trek auftreten lassen - für einige ist es vielleicht eine "nette Idee", aber insgesamt ist es einer der gewaltigsten Patzer die ein Autor machen kann.


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> was ich mir als Hobbyautor niemals (wieder) erlauben werde - und zwar Elemente in eine Geschichte einzuführen die dort nicht hineinpassen. Die Draenei in Warcraft zu packen war, als hätte man Orks in Star Trek auftreten lassen - für einige ist es vielleicht eine "nette Idee", aber insgesamt ist es einer der gewaltigsten Patzer die ein Autor machen kann.


Ja, sowas ähnliches sage man auch damals als die ersten Miniaturen von Zwergen mit Gewehren bei GW rauskamen. 
Feuerwaffen gehören in kein Fantasygame... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Genremix _kann_ funktionieren, muss aber nicht. 

Im Falle der Draenei fand ichs gar nicht so ungelungen btw. Was ich ein wenig übel genommen hab ist das zuvor schon festgelegte Lore nochmal dafür geändert werden musste, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

PS: der Satz mit dem 'zuerst aufgetaucht' bezog sich auf den Thread an sich, nicht auf Dich Draco.

PPS: Ganz Warhammer 40k ist eine Ansammlung von Fantasyelementen in Sci-Fi Setting... und ist durchaus stimmig in sich selbst.
Waaagh! Spaceorks!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stellanera (12. Oktober 2008)

In China ist gerade nen Sack Reis umgefallen... :/


----------



## Draco1985 (12. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Ja, sowas ähnliches sage man auch damals als die ersten Miniaturen von Zwergen mit Gewehren bei GW rauskamen.
> Feuerwaffen gehören in kein Fantasygame...
> 
> 
> ...



Eben. KANN. Primitive Feuerwaffen in Form von Musketen oder ähnlichem sind, genau wie Steampunk bis zu einem bestimmten Level, durchaus in einer ans Mittelalter der Realität angelehnten Fiktion möglich. Schießpulver ist ja nicht gerade High-Tech. Wo es für mich dann aufhört sind deutliche Technologiesprünge INNERHALB einer Welt, sofern die nicht halbwegs logisch erklärt werden. Ganz simpel gesagt:

Musketen, Dampfmaschinen primitiver Art, usw. = generell OK.
Mechs, Raumschiffe, etc. = generell NICHT OK.

Übrigens, wo es funktioniert hat und das sogar sehr gut waren Teil 10 und 12 der Final Fantasy-Reihe. In Teil 10 wurde die Erklärung gegeben, dass Maschinen a.) von der Religion geächtet wurden und b.) alles Komplexere Artefakte einer ausgestorbenen Hochzivilisation sind und das Wissen um diese Geräte verloren gegangen ist. In Teil 12 wurde eine Mittelalterlich anmutende Welt ganz ausgezeichnet mit Star Wars-artigem Sci-Fi-Flair verknüpft. Das funktionierte aber besser als in WoW, weil man sich Mühe gegeben hat ein einheitliches Design beizubehalten und die gesamte Welt von vornherein darauf gtrimmt wurde.



> Im Falle der Draenei fand ichs gar nicht so ungelungen btw. Was ich ein wenig übel genommen hab ist das zuvor schon festgelegte Lore nochmal dafür geändert werden musste, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Aliens sind nunmal ein klassisches Sci-Fi-Thema und als solches EIN Anzeichen dafür, dass BC eindeutig zu sehr Richtung Sci-Fi tendierte. Bei den Orks und Dämonen vorher war noch die "alternative Realitäten"-Theorie gültig, was der Begriff des "Nethers" (abgeleitet von "Äther") eigentlich auch impliziert. Nach der Draenei-Geschichte waren aber so ziemlich alle Orks, Oger, Dämonen, etc. ziemlich eindeutig Außerirdische und Draenor wurde von einer "parallelen Erde" zu einem anderen Planeten. Das dunkle Portal wurde zu Azeroths ureigenem Stargate und die Exodar zu Warcrafts Version der Enterprise-D.



> PPS: Ganz Warhammer 40k ist eine Ansammlung von Fantasyelementen in Sci-Fi Setting... und ist durchaus stimmig in sich selbst.
> Waaagh! Spaceorks!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig. Und auch 40k funktioniert nur deshalb, weil man sich an eine durchgehende Linie hält und genau prüft was inwiefern zum Universum passt. Es gibt ständige Änderungen, aber der Flair des Universums bleibt effektiv derselbe.

Um mal den Vergleich zu Warcraft zu ziehen: Bei Warhammer Fantasy würden niemals Eldar Banshees an der Seite eines Hochelfenheeres marschieren. Und selbst wenn würden sie massiv auffallen und den gesamteindruck der Armee stören. Und genau diese visuelle Diskrepanz hat man bei WoW, wenn man Classic-60er neben BC-70er Chars stellt.


----------



## joekay (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich benutze Windows auch wenn die Benutzeroberfläche ursprünglich Xerox erfunden hat.


----------



## Siccaria (12. Oktober 2008)

Stellanera schrieb:


> In China ist gerade nen Sack Reis umgefallen... :/


Jaja, wir arbeiten ja gerade daran einen Rettungsplan aufzustellen wie Du hier lesen kannst, also nicht nervös werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Eben. KANN. Primitive Feuerwaffen in Form von Musketen oder ähnlichem sind, genau wie Steampunk bis zu einem bestimmten Level, durchaus in einer ans Mittelalter der Realität angelehnten Fiktion möglich. Schießpulver ist ja nicht gerade High-Tech. Wo es für mich dann aufhört sind deutliche Technologiesprünge INNERHALB einer Welt, sofern die nicht halbwegs logisch erklärt werden.


Ich seh das weniger dogmatisch. Ich meine... wir haben Panzer, Hubschrauber, Repetiergeshütze, Warpblitzkanonen, Giftgas, Dampfschiffe usw. im Warhammeruniversum.
Wenn DAS kein riesen Technologiesprung ist in diesem Sinne, dann frage ich mich was dann?
Nicht das es mich stört, aber ich glaube du versuchst da gerade eine Regel um etwas herumzukonstruieren das nicht wirklich festgelegten Linien sondern eher persönlichem Geschmack folgt.

Und ja, in FF hats auch super gepasst zum Teil (mich störten diverse zu direkt übernommene Mythologieanleihen bei GFs und co, aber auch hier: persönlicher Geschmack).


----------



## SavatageRoyo (12. Oktober 2008)

> Schön, daß du scheinbar schon MMORPGs zocktest, als für die meisten anderen noch nichtmal Internet verfügbar war. Fakt ist aber, das WoW tatsächlich in gewisser Weise das ERSTE seiner Art war - das erste in der Kombination von Welt, Klassen, Rassen, Fähigkeiten, Einsteugerfreundlichkeit, Spielbarkeit, Bugfreiheit usw. usf., Dinge, an denen fast alle anderen MMORPGs davor und danach in der einen oder anderen Weise scheierten.



Und genau da haben wir ja wieder dieses haltlose Gewäsch das Blizzard die Orcs und Elfen erfunden hat.

Gabs in Everquest nur rote und blaue Zwerge? Hatte man in DAoC vom Boden aufgehobene Stöcke in der Hand? Aber klar, in WoW hab ich zum ersten mal ein Schwert gesehn, zum ersten mal einen Elfen und sowieso und überhaupt dann war da sogar ein Chat und man konnte miteinander spielen, unglaublich.

Ich hab WoW weit vor BC aufgehört, weil ich viele Bereiche wie PvP und Crafting zuvor schon weitaus besser umgesetzt erlebt habe. Und als Nachzügler in Sachen BC hats mich das dann auch nur noch zwei oder drei Monate begeistert weil es nichts besonderes war das man nicht schonmal irgendwo gehabt hätte. 

WoW war bei release eine weiterentwicklung des Genres und mehr auch nicht.


----------



## hendlbrust (12. Oktober 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der letzte Mensch stirbt mit dem Kommentar : "Braucht jemand Wasser?"




na..i glaub eher mit den Worten..." DER HEAL WAR DURCH ! " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## SavatageRoyo (12. Oktober 2008)

2x ROFL


----------



## KenosDark (12. Oktober 2008)

WAR gabs ungefähr 30 jahre vor Warcraft, gab deswegen mal einen lizensstreit weil Blizzard viel von Warhammer geklaut hat. Ohne Erfolg jedoch.


----------



## soefsn (12. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja nen Knall. Könnte mich ja nun über das einfallslose Warhammer-Universum auslassen.. aber wisst ihr was? Das überlass ich Wikipedia:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_Fantasy
> 
> ...



Na immerhin haben Sie das geschafft. Blizzard hat sich schliesslich an diesen Universum für ihre Warcraft Geschichte orientiert. Was mal wieder zeigt das Sie eigentändig sowas nicht aufbauen konnten.


----------



## abszu (13. Oktober 2008)

> Und genau da haben wir ja wieder dieses haltlose Gewäsch das Blizzard die Orcs und Elfen erfunden hat.



Erst lesen, dann denken, dann antworten. Reihenfolge bitte einhalten. Danke.


[QUOTE post='1090274' date='12.10.2008, 03:43']Na immerhin haben Sie das geschafft. Blizzard hat sich schliesslich an diesen Universum für ihre Warcraft Geschichte orientiert. Was mal wieder zeigt das Sie eigentändig sowas nicht aufbauen konnten.[/QUOTE]

Nenn mir, abgesehen von den typischen Fantasy-Völkern, die Gemeinsamkeiten von Warhammer und Warcraft, welche so vor allem in keinem anderen Spiel auftauchen.


----------



## keen. (13. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> ...
> Nenn mir, abgesehen von den typischen Fantasy-Völkern, die Gemeinsamkeiten von Warhammer und Warcraft, welche so vor allem in keinem anderen Spiel auftauchen.



fakt ist, dass einer der lead-designer von blizzard bekennender warhammer fan ist und das auch schon seit langer zeit.
in einem interview hatte dieser auch zugegeben, dass ihn warhammer inspiriert hat und dementsprechend auch einiges in wow aus der warhammer-welt eingeflossen ist. 

ob das nun schlimm ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, da man ja sehen kann, was daraus geworden ist.
leider kenne ich die warhammer geschichte und details nicht gut genug um eindeutige fakten darzulegen.
ist denke ich auch nicht nötig.

in dem sinne: _besser gut kopiert, als schlecht neu erfunden_ (gilt für sämtliche bereiche der modernen welt, pc-spiele nicht ausgeschlossen)


----------



## Captain_Chaos (13. Oktober 2008)

Am schlimmsten sind immer die Leute die sich über sowas aufregen. 

Bleib einfach cool und ignoriere die Typen. Sollen sie doch flamen. Dir kanns am A... vorbei gehen. Schließlich kommt es nur darauf an was DIR gefällt und nicht den anderen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (13. Oktober 2008)

naja, das warcraft-universum gibts noch nicht so lange wie das von warhammer, also könnt ihr euch erraten wer von wem nun etwas abgeguckt hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spleez (13. Oktober 2008)

wäre doch schwachsinnig gut funktionierende elemente von WoW nich ähnlich in ein neues MMO einfließen zu lassen , ich meine alles hats schonmal irgendwo gegeben und wenns die spieler anzieht wieso nich ?


----------



## InTheEnd (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann nur allen Leuten zustimmen die sagen das es alles schon mal irgendwo gegeben hat.
Wenn man sich durch die Mythologien der verschiedenen Völker und Religonen unsere Welt bewegt, wird man auf erstaunlich viele Paralellen zuden verschiedensten Fantasy Welten finden.

Auch der gute Herr John Ronald Reuel Tolkien hat nicht alles erfunden, den selbst den Ring als Objekt der Macht gab es schon in der Skandinawischenmythologie.


----------

